# *** The week leading up to FPG Driveler ***



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2010)

It's almost that time !!!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Oct 2, 2010)

Yee-haw... time to get it cranked up!  


Brought my multi-quote over from the old driveler so I don't lose 'em.  




BBQBOSS said:


> alrighty then..... a 40lb pumpkin, 4 mini-pumpkins, 10 or 12 gourds, a carving pumpkin, a couple mid size pumpkins, pumpkin pie, a bale of hay, lunch and about a hundred dollars later... family day is over. Time for foozball.



Ya bringin' the hay bale to FPG???  



rhbama3 said:


> I ran over my coleman stove awhile back and forgot about it. All my stuff is covered in cobwebs, and i can't find my propane bottles. Coolers are cleaned out, chairs,tables, tents, pop-up gazebo, first aid kit are ready to go. Hope there isn't a mouse living in my sleeping bags.



I am SO lovin' living close by ... whatever I forget (or don't have ready) I can always run back and get!  



Swede said:


> @ werk
> 
> Ron Bicardi  take me away



Jose' gone be taking me away here shortly!


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 2, 2010)

HEY YARA!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 2, 2010)

Squirrel.
It's whats for dinner!
Bubbette and Allie just left for the ballgame in Warner Robins, so i get to cook whatever i want.


----------



## dougefresh (Oct 2, 2010)

Howdy Folks Taking a little break from playin with wires, so I figured I stop in for a bit.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 2, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Yee-haw... time to get it cranked up!
> 
> 
> Brought my multi-quote over from the old driveler so I don't lose 'em.
> ...




You can "run back" if you wanna, but I'd drive if I were you!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Howdy Folks Taking a little break from playin with wires, so I figured I stop in for a bit.


 
I hope you do it better than RHBama.....


----------



## Tag-a-long (Oct 2, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You can "run back" if you wanna, but I'd drive if I were you!!



  Honey do I LOOK like I've 'run' anywhere in the last 20 years?  (caution, an honest answer that question may bring out the whips!) You know what I mean!    You gonna have me a beverage ready when I get back from Augusta Friday night?  I have a feeling I'll need one either way!


----------



## dougefresh (Oct 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I hope you do it better than RHBama.....



whats that play with wires or take a break.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 2, 2010)

Havin to fone post cuz the laptop is on the fritz again  I think I'll jus go drink a coldun


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> whats that play with wires or take a break.


 
Playin with wires. It makes his hair frizzy...


----------



## Hankus (Oct 2, 2010)

Howdy freshman how's life beatin ya today


----------



## dougefresh (Oct 2, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Havin to fone post cuz the laptop is on the fritz again  I think I'll jus go drink a coldun



What up BeerkusDid my uncle have a good week at stinkywood.


----------



## dougefresh (Oct 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Playin with wires. It makes his hair frizzy...


They have shampoo for that.



Hankus said:


> Howdy freshman how's life beatin ya today


Not to bad. Only had one call today, so been able to make some progress on a little project. Other than puter problem hows yous bees.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> They have shampoo for that.
> .


 
Seems like puttin shampoo on the wires first would be more dangerous..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 2, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Honey do I LOOK like I've 'run' anywhere in the last 20 years?  (caution, an honest answer that question may bring out the whips!) You know what I mean!    You gonna have me a beverage ready when I get back from Augusta Friday night?  I have a feeling I'll need one either way!



You know what I meant!!


You tell me what you want and I'll have it ready for ya!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Playin with wires. It makes his hair frizzy...


Horse trailer+wires+ crossed wires= concussion and see Jesus.
bad memories. REAL bad memories!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Oct 2, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You know what I meant!!
> 
> 
> You tell me what you want and I'll have it ready for ya!!



It'll depend on whether we win or lose ... I'll call when we leave the game!


----------



## dougefresh (Oct 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Seems like puttin shampoo on the wires first would be more dangerous..


I'll have to get back to ya on that one when I think up a good comeback.I was talkin bout his frizzy hair

We do put soap of wire from time to time. Some things need clean power.


----------



## dougefresh (Oct 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Horse trailer+wires+ crossed wires= concussion and see Jesus.
> bad memories. REAL bad memories!



sorry dude but I just sprayed pepsi all over my desk.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm good frresh jus tryin ta hang a few deer stands wid uncle ron. PS he says gettin old n then werkin shuttdowns suck


----------



## dougefresh (Oct 2, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I'm good frresh jus tryin ta hang a few deer stands wid uncle ron. PS he says gettin old n then werkin shuttdowns suck



It doesn't matter if your old or not that place always sucks. Tell him he need to get back in touch with my boss. Might not ever have to have to go to that stinkin place again.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 2, 2010)

where's Corndog Comeaux?
He can't be feeling too good with LSU and Tennasty tied at halftime!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 2, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> sorry dude but I just sprayed pepsi all over my desk.




it wasn't funny. Okay, maybe a little bit once my glasses sat straight on my nose again.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 2, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> It doesn't matter if your old or not that place always sucks. Tell him he need to get back in touch with my boss. Might not ever have to have to go to that stinkin place again.



I tell him wen I get back to truk. He did get a 2 day reprieve. They sent him to wartown fer ditch werk wid the big boss man. Ain't his luck holdin true


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> where's Corndog Comeaux?
> He can't be feeling too good with LSU and Tennasty tied at halftime!


 
Yeah, watchin this game is makin me feel a whole lot better about them bein on our schedule. It's a close game, but not a good one. They both suck..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 2, 2010)

Later guys and gals, time for me to pull my 12hrs!!

After tonight only 3 more working nights for me til FPG!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> it wasn't funny. Okay, maybe a little bit once my glasses sat straight on my nose again.



Its funny bamer wether ya admit it or not


----------



## Hankus (Oct 2, 2010)

Bye unkle drankus I'll be sure n drank one fer ya tonite


----------



## dougefresh (Oct 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> it wasn't funny. Okay, maybe a little bit once my glasses sat straight on my nose again.


 low voltage stuff will make you hurt yourself more than anything. That and it will make you do a little dance instead of knocking ya clear.



Hankus said:


> I tell him wen I get back to truk. He did get a 2 day reprieve. They sent him to wartown fer ditch werk wid the big boss man. Ain't his luck holdin true


Dude I sure don't miss any of that. Well some of it. The being able to take off when you could afford to was nice. This not being able to take off even though you can afford to stinks.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 2, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> low voltage stuff will make you hurt yourself more than anything. That and it will make you do a little dance instead of knocking ya clear.
> 
> 
> Dude I sure don't miss any of that. Well some of it. The being able to take off when you could afford to was nice. This not being able to take off even though you can afford to stinks.



I heerd dat. Mebbe soon ya get some extree time off  do sum huntin  oh and nice sigline


----------



## dougefresh (Oct 2, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I heerd dat. Mebbe soon ya get some extree time off  do sum huntin  oh and nice sigline



Got the boys birthday party planed for opening weekend. Boss man gona hafta let me off for that.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 2, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Got the boys birthday party planed for opening weekend. Boss man gona hafta let me off for that.



Strange how things werk out sometimes ain't it 

I know a feller showed to a weddin one time wid his boat in his truck so showin up to a party in camo sportin a rifle n bloody boots would be fine down in that neck of d woods


----------



## dougefresh (Oct 2, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Strange how things werk out sometimes ain't it
> 
> I know a feller showed to a weddin one time wid his boat in his truck so showin up to a party in camo sportin a rifle n bloody boots would be fine down in that neck of d woods


Killed one last year on opening day/Birthday. Hope this year little man will have blood on his boots.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 2, 2010)

that reminds me, i need to get some deer burger thawing out for jerky!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 2, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Killed one last year on opening day/Birthday. Hope this year little man will have blood on his boots.



Oh yeah


----------



## Hankus (Oct 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> that reminds me, i need to get some deer burger thawing out for jerky!



No need fer thanks jus helpin ya out is thanks enuff


----------



## slip (Oct 2, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Killed one last year on opening day/Birthday. Hope this year little man will have blood on his boots.


----------



## Strych9 (Oct 2, 2010)

wats a FPG


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 2, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> wats a FPG



Fall Prayer Gathering. Copies of the Watchtower will be available at the gate. Donations accepted.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2010)

Hankus, you been to Wal-Mart today?


----------



## Tag-a-long (Oct 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hankus, you been to Wal-Mart today?



OMG!  There is a truck that looks kinda like that in Sandersville only not so much fur .. mostly just a buncha crap glued on it!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 2, 2010)

MC don't be pickin on me like that ya know my truck ain't one of them nice custom models


----------



## Jranger (Oct 2, 2010)

I was hoping the wife and I make it down, but it ain't looking good...


----------



## Hankus (Oct 2, 2010)

Jus sittin on my 4wheeler drinkin stones n waitin on chicken catchin time to start


----------



## Tag-a-long (Oct 2, 2010)

Jranger said:


> I was hoping the wife and I make it down, but it ain't looking good...



Dang! ... was looking forward to meeting ya'll!!  Hope it works out.


----------



## Sirduke (Oct 2, 2010)

Evening Drivelers, HOWDY HANKUS !  How is everyone this evening?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 2, 2010)

Chickens captured  jus PM SGG fer details


----------



## Hankus (Oct 2, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Evening Drivelers, HOWDY HANKUS !  How is everyone this evening?



finer than a frog's hair split 3 ways  course that could be the fact that I'm fixin eat a bowl of chili, rice, bbq n gravy


----------



## Sirduke (Oct 2, 2010)

Hankus said:


> finer than a frog's hair split 3 ways  course that could be the fact that I'm fixin eat a bowl of chili, rice, bbq n gravy



Just remember, most Meat wagons don't carry Alka Seltzer.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 2, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Just remember, most Meat wagons don't carry Alka Seltzer.



Hope I ain't gotta ride in one of them again for a long while


----------



## Sirduke (Oct 2, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Hope I ain't gotta ride in one of them again for a long while



I hope you don't neither, it ain't no fun.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 2, 2010)

It sure aint/werent


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 2, 2010)

evening all...quick fly by!   Come on Friday,,,can't wait for FPG!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2010)

Who in tarnation puts a dead squirrel in their refridgerator with an acorn in it's mouth?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Who in tarnation puts a dead squirrel in their refridgerator with an acorn in it's mouth?


----------



## slip (Oct 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Who in tarnation puts a dead squirrel in their refridgerator with an acorn in it's mouth?



worthless without pics...


----------



## Hankus (Oct 2, 2010)

slip said:


> worthless without pics...


----------



## Sirduke (Oct 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Who in tarnation puts a dead squirrel in their refridgerator with an acorn in it's mouth?



I'll play yo silly game, WHO ?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 2, 2010)

Hankus said:


> It sure aint/werent


Hey Bocephus, where you werent/went/gone.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 2, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> I'll play yo silly game, WHO ?


The wood chopper,dat WHO!


----------



## slip (Oct 2, 2010)

hey HT and SirDuke. night yall.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 2, 2010)

slip said:


> hey HT and SirDuke. night yall.


Hey, see ya Slip. I think da cat got the rest of'um.


----------



## Sirduke (Oct 2, 2010)

Howdy Hogtrap, how ya been ?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2010)

Dang what a game. ROLL TIDE ROLL


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Who in tarnation puts a dead squirrel in their refridgerator with an acorn in it's mouth?



He wouldn't let go! It's still in there too. I'll clean him tomorrow.  
On page 18 of the Wooley Booger Bible it says:
For yay, as each critter leaveth the freezer, another must take his place. To sit vacuum packed until such day comes that he be salted, peppered, clothed in flour and swimeth in the hot grease. His will be done. Amen.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> He wouldn't let go! It's still in there too. I'll clean him tomorrow.
> On page 18 of the Wooley Booger Bible it says:
> For yay, as each critter leaveth the freezer, another must take his place. To sit vacuum packed until such day comes that he be salted, peppered, clothed in flour and swimeth in the hot grease. His will be done. Amen.


 

Can I borrow that Bible? I want to use it over in the Spiritual Discussion forum...


----------



## Sirduke (Oct 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> He wouldn't let go! It's still in there too. I'll clean him tomorrow.
> On page 18 of the Wooley Booger Bible it says:
> For yay, as each critter leaveth the freezer, another must take his place. To sit vacuum packed until such day comes that he be salted, peppered, clothed in flour and swimeth in the hot grease. His will be done. Amen.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Can I borrow that Bible? I want to use it over in the Spiritual Discussion forum...



Good Night you idjets , me thinks thou hath imbibed too much Hooch.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Can I borrow that Bible? I want to use it over in the Spiritual Discussion forum...



Sorry, i've only got one copy. Anything in particular I can make up...err... look up for you?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Sorry, i've only got one copy. Anything in particular I can make up...err... look up for you?


 
Well Lowjack keeps looking for the end of the world. Maybe there is something in there to dispute his claims...


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well Lowjack keeps looking for the end of the world. Maybe there is something in there to dispute his claims...



Page 65.
The world may not endeth unless the Alabama Crimson Tide doesn't play the one true chosen sport of Foobaw that year.
We're good thru 2017 so far.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Page 65.
> The world may not endeth unless the Alabama Crimson Tide doesn't play the one true chosen sport of Foobaw that year.
> We're good thru 2017 so far.


 
I'll quote that over there and see how it goes over..


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Bocephus, where you werent/went/gone.



Hey Trapdaddy I is sorry bout leavin d lite on  d puter is busted again and I was fone postin. If I don't log out or go to another site the lite stay on til I go underground.


HEY bamer I dunno need to borrow dat bible, but I sho would like to photocopy some parts of it  ya rekon that you could brang it to FPG


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 3, 2010)

Morning crew. Dang I hate these 16 hour days.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2010)

Mornen RM hope they ain't too hard on ya. Man I hated them kinda hours too in fact I hate em for you rite now


----------



## Sweetwater (Oct 3, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning crew. Dang I hate these 16 hour days.



Mornin neighbor...

Mornin everyone...


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2010)

Howdy SW you musta been busy lately I ain't seed ya around, felt good ta seed yer name this cool mornen


----------



## Sweetwater (Oct 3, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Howdy SW you musta been busy lately I ain't seed ya around, felt good ta seed yer name this cool mornen



Yeah..been workin till 10 pm every night... And just cut back on my internet time in general.

It feels awesome outside...


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2010)

My internet time is fixin ta cut back real soon. DEER SEASON  and the laptop is dead again . This fone postin sux so I ain't sure how much I'll be on anyway

Good ta hear that yer gettin plenty of werk wid d new job


----------



## Sweetwater (Oct 3, 2010)

Hankus said:


> My internet time is fixin ta cut back real soon. DEER SEASON  and the laptop is dead again . This fone postin sux so I ain't sure how much I'll be on anyway
> 
> Good ta hear that yer gettin plenty of werk wid d new job



Thanks. Yeah, the new job is working out great.
How's school?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Thanks. Yeah, the new job is working out great.
> How's school?



The testin and quizin ain't too bad, but the amount of homewerk is eatin me up  I ain't never been able to figger out why I have to do 50 million problems for practice. If I can do it without all that pratice why make me pratice so much


----------



## Sweetwater (Oct 3, 2010)

Hankus said:


> The testin and quizin ain't too bad, but the amount of homewerk is eatin me up  I ain't never been able to figger out why I have to do 50 million problems for practice. If I can do it without all that pratice why make me pratice so much



I hear ya...but ya don't wanna mix up the viagra wid da bp meds.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2010)

Rekon that's so 

Hey where's that joop kid ya said was gunna drop by


----------



## Sweetwater (Oct 3, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Rekon that's so
> 
> Hey where's that joop kid ya said was gunna drop by



Dunno.. 

I saw him yesterday. Him and his daddy were heading out fer the braves game. He's been workin alot at the dodge dealership. He's not a big talker anyway.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Dunno..
> 
> I saw him yesterday. Him and his daddy were heading out fer the braves game. He's been workin alot at the dodge dealership. He's not a big talker anyway.



Jus figgered I mite of seen his name come by. 

Rekon them dodges will keep ya busy at a repair shop though


----------



## Sweetwater (Oct 3, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Jus figgered I mite of seen his name come by.
> 
> Rekon them dodges will keep ya busy at a repair shop though



Yeah I reckon. His daddy just got his F250 diesel out the shop last week. Loose molex plug fer the fuel injection, which is located under the valve cover....800 bones later..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 3, 2010)

Moanin guys!!  I be a sleepy Quack . . .


----------



## Sweetwater (Oct 3, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Moanin guys!!  I be a sleepy Quack . . .



Mornin quack...Git ya a cup of this nuke coffee I got..you won't be sleepy anymore.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2010)

Mornen unkle drankus


This post live from the chicken yard


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 3, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Mornin quack...Git ya a cup of this nuke coffee I got..you won't be sleepy anymore.



Nooooooo, just got off work and gotta crash shortly!!

Thanks for the offer!!





Hankus said:


> Mornen unkle drankus
> 
> 
> This post live from the chicken yard





Hankus my bro!!  Whut up?? What time you showing up Friday??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 3, 2010)

Wife informed me last night that I need to bush hawg the entire field not just around da edges...


----------



## dougefresh (Oct 3, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife informed me last night that I need to bush hawg the entire field not just around da edges...



Tell her if she can drive a car than she can drive a tractor.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2010)

Mornin' Y'all....got home at 2:00 am and gettin' ready to head out for Wichita. No postin for me until Thursday

Can't wait till Friday


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 3, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Tell her if she can drive a car than she can drive a tractor.



She's wrecked every vehicle we've had in the last 22 yrs,  let her come practice on yo tractor!!

Hope ya'll plan on making FPG??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 3, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Y'all....got home at 2:00 am and gettin' ready to head out for Wichita. No postin for me until Thursday
> 
> Can't wait till Friday



Be careful Jeff!!  Look forward to meeting ya!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Mornen unkle drankus
> 
> 
> This post live from the chicken yard



Moanin' Hankus!!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife informed me last night that I need to bush hawg the entire field not just around da edges...



I'd come help ya, if I didn't have to leave today



dougefresh said:


> Tell her if she can drive a car than she can drive a tractor.



Mornin' Douge......been a long time bro!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Be careful Jeff!!  Look forward to meeting ya!!



Yessir.....I can't wait myself, Quackers. Really appreciate ya doing this at your place,btw


----------



## dougefresh (Oct 3, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Y'all....got home at 2:00 am and gettin' ready to head out for Wichita. No postin for me until Thursday
> 
> Can't wait till Friday


What up JeffGuess that means your not gona cut my this week.



Hooked On Quack said:


> She's wrecked every vehicle we've had in the last 22 yrs,  let her come practice on yo tractor!!
> 
> Hope ya'll plan on making FPG??


It is still up in the air. Might end up hafin to work. That and the WWOTS done put a bad spell on me and looks like I might be headin to the doctor tomarrow.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2010)

Unkle drankus>> When ya want me there 

And freshman ya better do wat ya told or SGG mite  ya


----------



## Sirduke (Oct 3, 2010)

Morning folks, I'm fixing to cut out of here as soon as my relief gets here.

Then, it's off to Crawfordville Fl to pick up a boat. Been trying to get this gal to sell me the boat for 6 months, no go, then out of the blue, she calls me, tells me come get it.

And better yet, the price..... FREE !!!!

I'll post pictures tomorrow, its a 19 ft SeaPro Cuddy.

Any of the WOWs wanna go for a boat wide with the Macho Man ????


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What up JeffGuess that means your not gona cut my ??? this week.
> 
> It is still up in the air. Might end up hafin to work. That and the WWOTS done put a bad spell on me and looks like I might be headin to the doctor tomarrow.




Well....if ya gonna leave it that open to translation....ya never know

Hope y'all can make it to FPG!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Morning folks, I'm fixing to cut out of here as soon as my relief gets here.
> 
> Then, it's off to Crawfordville Fl to pick up a boat. Been trying to get this gal to sell me the boat for 6 months, no go, then out of the blue, she calls me, tells me come get it.
> 
> ...



Good deal....Howdy Sirduke


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Well....if ya gonna leave it that open to translation....ya never know
> 
> Hope y'all can make it to FPG!!



Jus cut fresh and he quit botherin ya bout wat ya cut and when


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2010)

OK....dangit! I'd love to kick back and watch some fooball and chew da fat with y'all today, but gotta get on the road

Catch up with everyone Thursday!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Jus cut fresh and he quit botherin ya bout wat ya cut and when


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> OK....dangit! I'd love to kick back and watch some fooball and chew da fat with y'all today, but gotta get on the road
> 
> Catch up with everyone Thursday!!!



Bye JeffC and be careful


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 3, 2010)

Whut's gwyain on in heeya


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## DeltaHalo (Oct 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whut's gwyain on in heeya



nuttin..toleable


----------



## DeltaHalo (Oct 3, 2010)

come on Friday...ready for some chill time


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2010)

Lil slow in here ain't it


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Lil slow in here ain't it


 maybe it'll gimme time to post some pics from the procession.............  I hate resizing pics from this computer!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 3, 2010)

Washing all my huntin clothes and prepping everything for the ride down Friday


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2010)

First impression, sad, but proud, RIP M. Buras...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2010)

Hat's off to the Patriot Riders as well, awesome bunch of folks!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2010)

Hankus said:


>


Awesome to watch.................. there'll be more Wednesday for the funeral procession, gonna participate again!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Yep. The meltdown continues in the sports forum. You know if Quack is gonna have a TV saturday? Don't wanna miss Bama/USCe.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Yep. The meltdown continues in the sports forum. You know if Quack is gonna have a TV saturday? Don't wanna miss Bama/USCe.


 
I'm sure he's got a TV. We've just gotta get him toasted before the game so he doesn't mind 70 people being in his living room..


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm sure he's got a TV. We've just gotta get him toasted before the game so he doesn't mind 70 people being in his living room..



I'll help with the toastin


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I'll help with the toastin



Just be on your good behavior around Miz Dawn. You won't even hear the skillet that hits you if you don't. Leave the silverware alone too!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Yep. The meltdown continues in the sports forum. You know if Quack is gonna have a TV saturday? Don't wanna miss Bama/USCe.


I thought I "heard" something 'bout Matty bringin a big screen and a generator, something 'bout *for all my good friends*


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 3, 2010)

I need a growlin` and snarlin` smiley.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Yep. The meltdown continues in the sports forum. You know if Quack is gonna have a TV saturday? Don't wanna miss Bama/USCe.



That game will be horrible.... Now that UGAG/10RC game will be something to behold!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I need a growlin` and snarlin` smiley.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 3, 2010)

It's right around the corner ... can y'all feel it?!?!?!?!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 3, 2010)

Yara, nice diamondback. Good to see you overcame your fear of em!


----------



## Nautical Son (Oct 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Yara, nice diamondback. Good to see you overcame your fear of em!



It took her 45 minutes to quit shaking then another 20 to decide it was definately dead enough....that sucker is 5 ft long easy....and he's sittin comfortably in my freezer waitin to be made into a belt...:


----------



## slip (Oct 3, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> It's right around the corner ... can y'all feel it?!?!?!?!


heck yeah and its got me fired up.


Nautical Son said:


> It took her 45 minutes to quit shaking then another 20 to decide it was definately dead enough....that sucker is 5 ft long easy....and he's sittin comfortably in my freezer waitin to be made into a belt...:


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 3, 2010)

Nautical Son said:


> It took her 45 minutes to quit shaking then another 20 to decide it was definately dead enough....that sucker is 5 ft long easy....and he's sittin comfortably in my freezer waitin to be made into a belt...:





I bet that was a sight to see!!


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 3, 2010)

hey alll


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 3, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> It's right around the corner ... can y'all feel it?!?!?!?!



STALKER!!!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 3, 2010)

Nautical Son said:


> It took her 45 minutes to quit shaking then another 20 to decide it was definately dead enough....that sucker is 5 ft long easy....and he's sittin comfortably in my freezer waitin to be made into a belt...:


Is five foot long enough to go around you??


----------



## slip (Oct 3, 2010)

Nic, you still here?

hows the knee?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 3, 2010)

slip said:


> Nic, you still here?
> 
> hows the knee?



I`m here for a few more minutes. Knee is whippin` me purty bad. What can I do for you, son?


----------



## slip (Oct 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m here for a few more minutes. Knee is whippin` me purty bad. What can I do for you, son?



just checkin up.

sorry to hear its hurting like that
hopefully the cooler weather doesnt make things worse?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 3, 2010)

slip said:


> just checkin up.
> 
> sorry to hear its hurting like that
> hopefully the cooler weather doesnt make things worse?





Thanks Cody. I appreciate that. 

I`ll gladly sacrifice a little pain for some colder weather. For some reason, cold weather has never affected me.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks Cody. I appreciate that.
> 
> I`ll gladly sacrifice a little pain for some colder weather. For some reason, cold weather has never affected me.



Keep it elevated too!!  Hope it starts easing off for ya soon!!


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 4, 2010)

It's time for some cooler weather and some good fall fishing,but first FPG!!!!!!!!!!!


Morning folks...1 more work day then I am off to get everything completed so FPG is stress free ( unless I get cell phone reception,then the wife will be calling me every 10 minutes just to check in)


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 4, 2010)

Morning folks.  46 degrees here and the best part of this day will be the ride into work.  The crispness in the air is perfect riding weather.

Ya'll have a great day


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 4, 2010)

Another Monday.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 4, 2010)

MORNEN Y'ALL ITS MONDAY


And it sucks 





Nicodemus said:


> Thanks Cody. I appreciate that.
> 
> I`ll gladly sacrifice a little pain for some colder weather. For some reason, cold weather has never affected me.



The pain will get less and less long as ya dunno do sumthin stoopid to it too soon. As for the cold botherin a knee; mebbe ya get lucky like me  cold don't bother mine but drinkin does fer some reason


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 4, 2010)

Mornin folks....  Looks like cooler weather during the week and then back hotter again just in time for the campout... 

Oh well, I will take that everytime over rain.  Gonna be nice brilliant sunshine all week! 

Oh, half of my house is loaded and ready to go.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 4, 2010)

Well jus get the other half loaded and you'll be alrite


----------



## deerehauler (Oct 4, 2010)

Up in suwanee at cracker barrel wasting time.


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 4, 2010)

Good morning!


----------



## deerehauler (Oct 4, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good morningk!


Morning


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 4, 2010)

Howdy ya' bunch of drivelin crackers..


----------



## deerehauler (Oct 4, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy ya' bunch of drivelin crackers..



Mornin


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 4, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Morning



Hi!   What are you doing in Suwanee?



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy ya' bunch of drivelin crackers..



Mornin' old dude!


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 4, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning folks.  46 degrees here and the best part of this day will be the ride into work.  The crispness in the air is perfect riding weather.
> 
> Ya'll have a great day





gobbleinwoods said:


> Another Monday.





Hankus said:


> MORNEN Y'ALL ITS MONDAY
> 
> 
> And it sucks
> ...





BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin folks....  Looks like cooler weather during the week and then back hotter again just in time for the campout...
> 
> Oh well, I will take that everytime over rain.  Gonna be nice brilliant sunshine all week!
> 
> Oh, half of my house is loaded and ready to go.



Morning all...


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 4, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy ya' bunch of drivelin crackers..





OutFishHim said:


> Hi!   What are you doing in Suwanee?
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin' old dude!



Morning!!!!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 4, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Morning!!!!!!



Sauce.... I has it.


----------



## deerehauler (Oct 4, 2010)

Get a free soft top for my suzuki sidekick i use for hunting.. all I got todo is let them texst fit it


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 4, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Morning!!!!!!



Good morning Mike!





Anyone have a scrap piece of expandable metal?  I need a 3x4 piece for my outdoor fireplace....


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 4, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Sauce.... I has it.



WOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO....just pm me with the $$$$


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 4, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good morning Mike!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I betcha that ol redneck mcguyver guy does!


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 4, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good morning Mike!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Morning lady.....How ya doing....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 4, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO....just pm me with the $$$$



It'll be a hundred two twenty five!   We'll figure it out this weekend.  Trying to have enough for others who may want some as well. Definitley have ya 2 big bottles though...


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 4, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I betcha that ol redneck mcguyver guy does!



Thanks..



jmfauver said:


> Morning lady.....How ya doing....



Good, except for the fact that I am working to death.  I have to close the shop 7 days in a row. 

Guess I have tp *pay* for taking a day off (FPG)


----------



## deerehauler (Oct 4, 2010)

Yall have a good day!!


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 4, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> It'll be a hundred two twenty five!   We'll figure it out this weekend.  Trying to have enough for others who may want some as well. Definitley have ya 2 big bottles though...




No problem I got 50cent for ya 



OutFishHim said:


> Thanks..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know it...The hoops I had to jump through hoops for this week off and I put in for it 2 months ago ( or when the dates were set)....Hopefully you have a good week and then it will be party time!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 4, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good morning Mike!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let me look for some at work.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 4, 2010)

mornin


----------



## Hankus (Oct 4, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Let me look for some at work.



Hey unkle drankus ya never di say wen I posed ta be to yer "campgrounds" Friday


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 4, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> STALKER!!!!!


Yeah ya know I had ya shakin in your boots 


Nicodemus said:


> I bet that was a sight to see!!



I couldn't believe I had that thing in my hand!!!! Even though it's face was squashed like roadkill, it's rattler was shakin still. Scared the bejesus out of me!


----------



## Nautical Son (Oct 4, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I bet that was a sight to see!!



You should have seen the other pic with the puddle at her feet...



Seth carter said:


> STALKER!!!!!



Boy I can find a needle in a haystack, certainly I could have found you in Metter...



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Is five foot long enough to go around you??



Almost twice...



OutFishHim said:


> Good morning!



Morning my vampirical princess....


----------



## Buck (Oct 4, 2010)

Sorry to say I can't make it.    After speaking with Mitch the other weekend and learning my old hunting club was located on the very same road he lives on I was looking forward to going by and seeing the old huntin club too...  

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5377954#post5377954


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Yeah ya know I had ya shakin in your boots
> I couldn't believe I had that thing in my hand!!!! Even though it's face was squashed like roadkill, it's rattler was shakin still. Scared the bejesus out of me!


Yara, that thing is near 'bout as big as you are!!! 



Nautical Son said:


> You should have seen the other pic with the puddle at her feet...


You will bring the other pics this weekend, right?? 


GOOOD MORNING FOLKS, Monday & all!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2010)

Buck said:


> Sorry to say I can't make it.    After speaking with Mitch the other weekend and learning my old hunting club was located on the very same road he lives on I was looking forward to going by and seeing the old huntin club too...
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5377954#post5377954


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 4, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Yeah ya know I had ya shakin in your boots
> 
> 
> I couldn't believe I had that thing in my hand!!!! Even though it's face was squashed like roadkill, it's rattler was shakin still. Scared the bejesus out of me!





Is that da biggest snake you've eva held??


----------



## MoonPie (Oct 4, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Yeah ya know I had ya shakin in your boots
> 
> 
> I couldn't believe I had that thing in my hand!!!! Even though it's face was squashed like roadkill, it's rattler was shakin still. Scared the bejesus out of me!



Be careful holdin one a them. Even after bein dead they can still bite ya!


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Yara, that thing is near 'bout as big as you are!!!
> 
> 
> You will bring the other pics this weekend, right??
> ...



Morning Keebs......Just a few days left until FPG


----------



## MoonPie (Oct 4, 2010)

Mornin friends!

Aint had much time lately to keep up with the drivels. Hope all's well wit y'all and everytings good.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Morning Keebs......Just a few days left until FPG



You ain't tellin me nuttin.............. I'm marking the days off & making my grocery list and the list of what I need to bring and, and, and


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Mornin friends!
> 
> Aint had much time lately to keep up with the drivels. Hope all's well wit y'all and everytings good.


Wondered if ya just up & left us or had wandered off or sumthin............


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 4, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Is that da biggest snake you've eva held??



No the biggest one .... i'm about to hold  but that's the biggest rattle snake ive held.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 4, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> No the biggest one .... i'm about to hold  but that's the biggest rattle snake ive held.





Ohhhhhh yessssssssss!!!!



Can't wait to meatcha!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 4, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Be careful holdin one a them. Even after bein dead they can still bite ya!


I 409 it's head to death and the bed of the truck. Then Troy got a talkin after I caught him playing with that thing.... boys will be boys.


Keebs said:


> Yara, that thing is near 'bout as big as you are!!!
> 
> 
> You will bring the other pics this weekend, right??
> ...


and here I thought you loved me ... I see how it is.


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 4, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ohhhhhh yessssssssss!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to meatcha!!



Careful whatcha wish for sir   I lost my  button oooh about 10yrs ago.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 4, 2010)

Buck said:


> Sorry to say I can't make it.    After speaking with Mitch the other weekend and learning my old hunting club was located on the very same road he lives on I was looking forward to going by and seeing the old huntin club too...
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5377954#post5377954



dang man....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 4, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Careful whatcha wish for sir   I lost my View attachment 560286 button oooh about 10yrs ago.



watch it or the mods/admins will find it for ya.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 4, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Careful whatcha wish for sir   I lost my View attachment 560286 button oooh about 10yrs ago.



You know ya luv me!!


Gotta crash...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I 409 it's head to death and the bed of the truck. Then Troy got a talkin after I caught him playing with that thing.... boys will be boys.
> 
> and here I thought you loved me ... I see how it is.



 I do!!!  I'm just sayin that's one big rattler, but then you ain't much bigger!


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 4, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> watch it or the mods/admins will find it for ya.


I plead the 5th!


Hooked On Quack said:


> You know ya luv me!!
> 
> 
> Gotta crash...



Me too


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You know ya luv me!!
> 
> 
> Gotta crash...


Sweet Dreams........................


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I do!!!  I'm just sayin that's one big rattler, but then you ain't much bigger!



Ooouuuuch and now I'm a midget  Imma go get me a realllly big bandaide .... see y'all later


----------



## MoonPie (Oct 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Wondered if ya just up & left us or had wandered off or sumthin............



Wit work, dove fields (preparin and huntin um - _fine first season_), deer stands (should be coyote killin), food plots, fixin the broke down truck... and wit squirrel season just openin... but shoot, somebody's got a do it and i am da man for the job. 

Bye fur now


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 4, 2010)

Mornin' Yall!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Ooouuuuch and now I'm a midget  Imma go get me a realllly big bandaide .... see y'all later



     



MoonPie said:


> Wit work, dove fields (preparin and huntin um - _fine first season_), deer stands (should be coyote killin), food plots, fixin the broke down truck... and wit squirrel season just openin... but shoot, somebody's got a do it and i am da man for the job.
> 
> Bye fur now


Keep up the good work! 



jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin' Yall!


 I can't wait to get my hands on my wittle girl, you know she's gonna wanna come stay with MamaKeebs for a while, doncha?!?!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 4, 2010)

Hey sulli

Hey keebs

I hate math


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Hey sulli
> 
> Hey keebs
> 
> I hate math


Mernin Beerkus.............  I hate "simple" math, but I can do accounting........... go figure..............


----------



## Hankus (Oct 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mernin Beerkus.............  I hate "simple" math, but I can do accounting........... go figure..............



Wish I was helpin ol Beerkus, stead I'm sittin in class wantin a drink of sumthin cold


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I can't wait to get my hands on my wittle girl, you know she's gonna wanna come stay with MamaKeebs for a while, doncha?!?!



You'll havta fight the girlfriend over her.  She's kinda taken a liking to the mongrel.  .


This work week can't end soon enough...and it is only Monday.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Wish I was helpin ol Beerkus, stead I'm sittin in class wantin a drink of sumthin cold





jsullivan03 said:


> You'll havta fight the girlfriend over her.  She's kinda taken a liking to the mongrel.  .
> 
> 
> This work week can't end soon enough...and it is only Monday.



 I'm older, wiser & have more insurance...........   I bet I could devise a plan of joint custody! 
I'm filling my week up with "get done's" to count it down!


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 4, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy ya' bunch of drivelin crackers..



Who you callin' crackuh,_crackuh?_ 
You _do_ know that is considered by "some" to be a racial epithet,don'tcha?


Top o' th' mornin' to _all_ dribblers! Beautiful day,and the forecast sez it'll stay that way thru FPG!
Countin' down!!!


----------



## Sirduke (Oct 4, 2010)

*I GOT A NEW TOY , well, new to me*

Picked up a new toy/project.  Will be busy, but at least Master is in on this one.



Last two photos are a bit blurry, that was after 6 hours of scraping off barnacles, pressure washing, scrubbing and a few rounds of tequila.

It was filthy, and will need several hours of wiring repair and a complete tune up. But hey, $500 bucks???? Who is complaining? Not me.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 4, 2010)

That thing gunna be sharp


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 4, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Picked up a new toy/project.  Will be busy, but at least Master is in on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You got a _deal!_ The trailer alone is worth that!


----------



## Sirduke (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm happy.

Master will be happier when it hits the water.

Mr. Duck is already hunting up salt water rods.

Life is good.


----------



## Nautical Son (Oct 4, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Picked up a new toy/project.  Will be busy, but at least Master is in on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Duke, I love boats and I love projects....but I tell ya you stole that sucker....clean it up get it running and sell it....take that money and get something newer and do the same thing ....


----------



## Sirduke (Oct 4, 2010)

Nautical Son said:


> Duke, I love boats and I love projects....but I tell ya you stole that sucker....clean it up get it running and sell it....take that money and get something newer and do the same thing ....



Thats how I usually do, I buy a clunker, fix it up, play with it a bit, then get bored when I don't have something to fix on it, so I sell it and get another one.


----------



## Otis (Oct 4, 2010)

Alabama and Tech won, jawja lost. It was a pretty good weekend right fellers?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 4, 2010)

Self! said:


> Alabama and Tech won, jawja lost. It was a pretty good weekend right fellers?



You gonna be at FPG???


----------



## Otis (Oct 4, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> You gonna be at FPG???


 



Yea, just look for the Mexican feller wearing a Alabama hat. I also go the name Miguel.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 4, 2010)

Hey self jus send yer new neighbors


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> I'm happy.
> 
> Master will be happier when it hits the water.
> 
> ...


 Good Deal! 



Self! said:


> Yea, just look for the Mexican feller wearing a Alabama hat. I also go the name Miguel.


cvwjk44?? dmnokeskkklui!!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 4, 2010)

Hey keebs is ya eatin lunch wid me today  I is eatin at the japshop


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 4, 2010)

Self! said:


> Yea, just look for the Mexican feller wearing a Alabama hat. I also go the name Miguel.



Sweet!  Cant wait to shoot....errrrr... meet you.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Hey keebs is ya eatin lunch wid me today  I is eatin at the japshop



 Sure, I brought a bag of Muddy's stew, but it'll keep for a few more days after it thaws.................... uuuhhh, wait, _which_ japshop??


----------



## Hankus (Oct 4, 2010)

Neber mind I decided on leftovers


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 4, 2010)

Happy Monday folkz, almost time to go to the gunnery range. Got to stay current ya know. Then off today. 
 Man is it ever crisp today. Ya'll have a Duh-huh good time, ya hear.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 4, 2010)

Workin2hunt has been busy this morning.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 4, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Workin2hunt has been busy this morning.



Oh yeah? I needs to check my email then.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 4, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Workin2hunt has been busy this morning.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 4, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


>



Hello Brother,

And thanks.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Neber mind I decided on leftovers


 fickle pickle!! 



hogtrap44 said:


> Happy Monday folkz, almost time to go to the gunnery range. Got to stay current ya know. Then off today.
> Man is it ever crisp today. Ya'll have a Duh-huh good time, ya hear.


Hiya HT!! 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Workin2hunt has been busy this morning.


 I have no proof of that! 



Workin2Hunt said:


>


----------



## Hankus (Oct 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> fickle pickle!!
> 
> 
> Hiya HT!!
> ...



well it is kinda far to drive on my lunch break 

ya can smack me for it later this week


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I have no proof of that!



You probably don't want it either

BTW....Hiya Keebs


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2010)

Hankus said:


> well it is kinda far to drive on my lunch break
> 
> ya can smack me for it later this week


I'll juss take a beer from ya & make you watch me drink it........ 



Workin2Hunt said:


> You probably don't want it either
> 
> BTW....Hiya Keebs


 
  Hiya BaBaBobbyyyy!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I'll juss take a beer from ya & make you watch me drink it........
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya BaBaBobbyyyy!



jus like a woman EVIL


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 4, 2010)

Hankus said:


> jus like a woman EVIL



Yeah we all know they got snakes in da head


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2010)

Hankus said:


> jus like a woman EVIL


Hey now, YOU started it by teasing about going to eat!! (Don't mess with me about food!!)



Workin2Hunt said:


> Yeah we all know they got snakes in da head


............................................................................................... 
Don't, get me started!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 4, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Yeah we all know they got snakes in da head



some as big as anacondas


----------



## Hankus (Oct 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey now, YOU started it by teasing about going to eat!! (Don't mess with me about food!!)
> 
> 
> ............................................................................................... fft opic:
> Don't, get me started!!



 she  me


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2010)

Hankus said:


> some as big as anacondas


You say you're gonna get to FPG Friday 'bout what time?!?!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2010)

Hankus said:


> she  me


~~Duh~~ yeah I did!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You say you're gonna get to FPG Friday 'bout what time?!?!



 quack no tell me. What time ya want me there 



Keebs said:


> ~~Duh~~ yeah I did!



well it hurted


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> ...............................................................................................
> Don't, get me started!!







Hankus said:


> some as big as anacondas







Hankus said:


> she  me



Get used to it, she likes to  folks.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 4, 2010)

Hankus said:


> quack no tell me. What time ya want me there
> 
> 
> 
> well it hurted



Quack should be good and asleep by 9 friday morning.  I say come on through about 930 with the radio blaring and horn'a honkin!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 4, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Quack should be good and asleep by 9 friday morning.  I say come on through about 930 with the radio blaring and horn'a honkin!



kindly doubt I'll use your approach, sides I prolly gotta werk til 11ish


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2010)

Hankus said:


> quack no tell me. What time ya want me there
> 
> 
> 
> well it hurted


I was just wondering so I'd be ready for ya........... 
Aawww, I sowwy!  




Workin2Hunt said:


> Get used to it, she likes to  folks.


 I Do NOT!!  'member, I'm the lover, not da fighter!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 4, 2010)

Hankus said:


> kindly doubt I'll use your approach, sides I prolly gotta werk til 11ish



well its prolly best to wait until 1'ish to show up.... unless you like bullet holes in yer truck.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 4, 2010)

I see the forum is doing the death crawl again...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I see the forum is doing the death crawl again...


 yep!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 4, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I see the forum is doing the death crawl again...



Its doin sumthin 

I b


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Its doin sumthin
> 
> I b



Git offf da phone!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 4, 2010)

That's much better. Nic must have taken too many pain pills and passed out on one of the buttons...


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 4, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's much better. Nic must have taken too many pain pills and passed out on one of the buttons...





  Nah, I haven`t even been here for a couple of hours. I`ve been out doin` stuff I ain`t supposed to be doin`...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's much better. Nic must have taken too many pain pills and passed out on one of the buttons...






Nicodemus said:


> Nah, I haven`t even been here for a couple of hours. I`ve been out doin` stuff I ain`t supposed to be doin`...


 I knew my "hinkynicmeter" was going off for some reason!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I knew my "hinkynicmeter" was going off for some reason!!





  Love me, don`tcha...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Love me, don`tcha...


Right now, only when you're asleep & drooling down your chin from being in a deep sleep in your recliner with your leg propped up nice & proper!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Git offf da phone!!!



Bu bu bu but I jus wanna talked to y'all


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Right now, only when you're asleep & drooling down your chin from being in a deep sleep in your recliner with your leg propped up nice & proper!





I`m probably the only man in the world that has planted cabbage sets, while on crutches. I will see to it that you get some of it, when it is ready.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Bu bu bu but I jus wanna talked to y'all


I think it was you phone postin that was slowin down the forum............. I ain't sayin, I juss sayin'..................... 



Nicodemus said:


> I`m probably the only man in the world that has planted cabbage sets, while on crutches. I will see to it that you get some of it, when it is ready.


Well, I thank you in advance.............. BUT............ I'd rather have you healed & pain free than all the cabbage in the world!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 4, 2010)

No slower than werk today


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2010)

Hankus said:


> No slower than werk today


 at least you got work & are healthy & ABLE to work!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 4, 2010)

Keebs- im desparate need of a foot rub.. you gonna rub my feet this weekend???


----------



## Hankus (Oct 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> at least you got work & are healthy & ABLE to work!



Wasn't complainin bout werkin jus complainin bout dodgin the boss and tryin to look busy while I waitin on freight truck


----------



## Hankus (Oct 4, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Keebs- im desparate need of a foot rub.. you gonna rub my feet this weekend???



Me first me first


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Keebs- im desparate need of a foot rub.. you gonna rub my feet this weekend???


 Hhhhhhmmmmm, thought your wife was coming with you so she could do it 



Hankus said:


> Wasn't complainin bout werkin jus complainin bout dodgin the boss and tryin to look busy while I waitin on freight truck


 you just complained about work 
quit being so girly today!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hhhhhhmmmmm, thought your wife was coming with you so she could do it
> 
> 
> you just complained about work
> quit being so girly today!



Wellllll.... i gots two feets ya know... one fer each of ya's!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Wellllll.... i gots two feets ya know... one fer each of ya's!!



That's ok, I'll leave it to the pro!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> you just complained about work
> quit being so girly today!








Is the day over yet?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I think it was you phone postin that was slowin down the forum............. I ain't sayin, I juss sayin'.....................
> 
> 
> Well, I thank you in advance.............. BUT............ I'd rather have you healed & pain free than all the cabbage in the world!





Now how in the world do you think I can argue and fuss with you, when you talk like that, huh???


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Is the day over yet?



2 & 1/4 more hours to go....................


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Now how in the world do you think I can argue and fuss with you, when you talk like that, huh???



 you can't!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> you can't!



Ain`t fair!!! You`re bad as The Redhead!!!  And the Rum Creek Gang!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 4, 2010)

Where is the Pirate? She would be on my side, I bet!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Ain`t fair!!! You`re bad as The Redhead!!!  And the Rum Creek Gang!!


We're all cut from the same cloth! 



Nicodemus said:


> Where is the Pirate? She would be on my side, I bet!!!


 That'd be debatable on this one!   Remember, she's still healing too...........................


----------



## Hankus (Oct 4, 2010)

KEEBS If you keep at me I'll hide all my stones from you this weekend


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2010)

Hankus said:


> KEEBS If you keep at me I'll hide all my stones from you this weekend


 you do realize you said that out loud...........


----------



## magoo (Oct 4, 2010)

Ya'll don't have a fallin' out before the weekend. After then is ok


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2010)

magoo said:


> Ya'll don't have a fallin' out before the weekend. After then is ok


 we're good!


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 4, 2010)

heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 4, 2010)

Why are my ears burning?


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 4, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Why are my ears burning?



maybe your just crazy


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Why are my ears burning?


Uuuummmmmm  IDK 



Seth carter said:


> maybe your just crazy


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 4, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Why are my ears burning?





Might be them fightin` teeth your showin, in your avatar, maybe?


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Uuuummmmmm  IDK



owch


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 4, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> maybe your just crazy



Well besides that!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 4, 2010)

SETH!!!! Don`t be callin` the Pirate crazy!!!! Be ashamed!!  











She can`t help it if she`s looney!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 4, 2010)

How is it that everybody else goes camping and pack all they need in the bed of the truck?
I go and i need the bed of the truck, the back seat, the front seat, and a 13 foot long trailer!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> How is it that everybody else goes camping and pack all they need in the bed of the truck?
> I go and i need the bed of the truck, the back seat, the front seat, and a 13 foot long trailer!



Lightweight..... I only used a 10' trailer....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> How is it that everybody else goes camping and pack all they need in the bed of the truck?
> I go and i need the bed of the truck, the back seat, the front seat, and a 13 foot long trailer!


 
Unlike you, I'm not bringing two kitchen sinks, a barkalounger and a waterbed, and a 5 burner gas grill...


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 4, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Unlike you, I'm not bringing two kitchen sinks, a barkalounger and a waterbed, and a 5 burner gas grill...



but i need those!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> How is it that everybody else goes camping and pack all they need in the bed of the truck?
> I go and i need the bed of the truck, the back seat, the front seat, and a 13 foot long trailer!



I'll have a trailer too,reckon quack would lay out a 4 wheeler track that we could race on?


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 4, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> I'll have a trailer too,reckon quack would lay out a 4 wheeler track that we could race on?



Judging from the aerial view, unless there are trails in the woods, i'd say no. Big field we'll be camped in, surrounded by woods.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> How is it that everybody else goes camping and pack all they need in the bed of the truck?
> I go and i need the bed of the truck, the back seat, the front seat, and a 13 foot long trailer!



I am pacxking all i need on my biken


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Judging from the aerial view, unless there are trails in the woods, i'd say no. Big field we'll be camped in, surrounded by woods.


 
Plus motorized play toys are generally a no-no.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 4, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Plus motorized play toys are generally a no-no.



I was thinking about a 4 wheeler racing trail combined with target shooting..... And you have to do 'shots' at eah station!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 4, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I was thinking about a 4 wheeler racing trail combined with target shooting..... And you have to do 'shots' at eah station!


 
I'd rather shoot at the four-wheelers as they ride by and do a shot everytime I hit one...


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 4, 2010)

ok, cliff notes.. what have I missed since Friday mornin?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 4, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> ok, cliff notes.. what have I missed since Friday mornin?


 
I give up..............what?


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 4, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> ok, cliff notes.. what have I missed since Friday mornin?



Lets see:
First the earth cooled, then the dinosaurs came, a big rock hit the earth( around Wetumpka, Al.) and kilt the dinosaurs( cockroaches and mice lived thru it). 5 gazillion years later we're all mad at the government and waiting on friday to go to FPG. Oh, and the TIDE keeps rolling!


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 4, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Nah, I haven`t even been here for a couple of hours. I`ve been out doin` stuff I ain`t supposed to be doin`...


So that's why you were telling me this afternoon that your leg was killin ya, huh!!!!! Pinochio



rhbama3 said:


> How is it that everybody else goes camping and pack all they need in the bed of the truck?
> I go and i need the bed of the truck, the back seat, the front seat, and a 13 foot long trailer!


Cause your bringing enough stuff to stay for a week????


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Unlike you, I'm not bringing two kitchen sinks, a barkalounger and a waterbed, and a 5 burner gas grill...


But I thought you said you were gonna make some waves...and a barking lounger is annoying.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 4, 2010)

Wow, what a good day, and gonna be a good knight tonight.


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 4, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I give up..............what?


Heck if I know... aside from my mind 


rhbama3 said:


> Lets see:
> First the earth cooled, then the dinosaurs came, a big rock hit the earth( around Wetumpka, Al.) and kilt the dinosaurs( cockroaches and mice lived thru it). 5 gazillion years later we're all mad at the government and waiting on friday to go to FPG. Oh, and the TIDE keeps rolling!



 sounds typical!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 4, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> So that's why you were telling me this afternoon that your leg was killin ya, huh!!!!! Pinochio
> 
> 
> Cause your bringing enough stuff to stay for a week????
> ...



I always bring extra tables, chairs, and stuff. I hate camping and forgetting something as simple as trash bags or dishwashing soap.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I always bring extra tables, chairs, and stuff. I hate camping and forgetting something as simple as trash bags or dishwashing soap.


 
Toothbrush, hemmeroid cushion...?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I always bring extra tables, chairs, and stuff. I hate camping and forgetting something as simple as trash bags or dishwashing soap.


Hey Bamer, ya got those skins finished yet?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 4, 2010)

Fine.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 4, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'd rather shoot at the four-wheelers as they ride by and do a shot everytime I hit one...



I like the way you think!!


----------



## Otis (Oct 4, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I'm done with jawja. They are nothing but a bunch of flea bitten slobbering losers. Just call me Big Al now. Roll Tide Baby!


----------



## slip (Oct 4, 2010)

whats up folks, went to check out the "little grand canyon"

loooooong drive to and fro but...pretty neat.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 4, 2010)

Self! said:


>



Ur an idjit...  Go visit your male stripper neighbors!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 4, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Ur an idjit...  Go visit your male stripper neighbors!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 4, 2010)

slip said:


> whats up folks, went to check out the "little grand canyon"
> 
> loooooong drive to and fro but...pretty neat.





Purty, ain`t it? I use to turkey hunt the property that bordered it on the north side, and right across the road from it. It looked just like the park, and definately nowhere to walk around in the dark. Unless you had a death wish.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 4, 2010)

This MMQ brought to you by Keystone Light  its also from the truck cause I was too cold to sit in the yard 



magoo said:


> Ya'll don't have a fallin' out before the weekend. After then is ok



This is tween me n keebs. If ya gots a say jus stand in the soon to need medical attention line and I will be along shortly to aid you  



OutFishHim said:


> Why are my ears burning?



Cause ya got the hawtest super creepy avatar on the board 



BBQBOSS said:


> I was thinking about a 4 wheeler racing trail combined with target shooting..... And you have to do 'shots' at eah station!



Shots at the shootin stations  That's a great idea BOSS 



hogtrap44 said:


> Wow, what a good day, and gonna be a good knight tonight.



You have no idea 



slip said:


> whats up folks, went to check out the "little grand canyon"
> 
> loooooong drive to and fro but...pretty neat.



That's pretty cool there slip  When ya get older an do that kinda stuff I can give ya a  stead of a  and the WOWs won't  me


----------



## slip (Oct 4, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Purty, ain`t it? I use to turkey hunt the property that bordered it on the north side, and right across the road from it. It looked just like the park, and definately nowhere to walk around in the dark. Unless you had a death wish.



yeah its pretty awesome down there, but i was glad it was pure blue sky....any rain and you might be in deep trouble quick.


hard to believe that all happend because of poor farming.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 4, 2010)

I just heard that UGA will no longer be the Bull Dawgs. They are changing their name to Deacon Blues....


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 4, 2010)

Okay, back from taking the girls to IHOP.
HT, the snakeskins are resting comfortably till i get the funding and decide what kind of knife to go with the moccasin sheath.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 4, 2010)

slip said:


> yeah its pretty awesome down there, but i was glad it was pure blue sky....any rain and you might be in deep trouble quick.
> 
> 
> hard to believe that all happend because of poor farming.


I came to that realization real quick when I went there

Providence Canyon is just one of many formations/accidents like that in the area........Look at the area on Google maps

After walking the Canyon it looks a lot like the Kaolin mines around here


----------



## Hankus (Oct 4, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I just heard that UGA will no longer be the Bull Dawgs. They are changing their name to Deacon Blues....



Can we be Richt's Idjits  or has the coachin staff done took thatun


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 4, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Can we be Richt's Idjits  or has the coachin staff done took thatun


 
Take heart young Luke, I'm pickin UGA over 10RC by 17 for the game this weekend..


----------



## Hankus (Oct 4, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Take heart young Luke, I'm pickin UGA over 10RC by 17 for the game this weekend..



Does this mean I need to fly my dawgs flag into FPG


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 4, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Does this mean I need to fly my dawgs flag into FPG


 
Absolutely. The Bama flag will be flying so why not?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 4, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Absolutely. The Bama flag will be flying so why not?


I'd go with a Jolly Rogers flag myself. Or mabe a big rhino an rising sun.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 4, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Take heart young Luke, I'm pickin UGA over 10RC by 17 for the game this weekend..


I seriously hope you don't have any money on that one!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 4, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> I'd go with a Jolly Rogers flag myself. Or mabe a big rhino an rising sun.



If I havta ask ye once more I may raise yer 

Ya gonna be to the shonuff this weekend


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 4, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I seriously hope you don't have any money on that one!!


 No danger of that. I don't have any money..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 4, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Take heart young Luke, I'm pickin UGA over 10RC by 17 for the game this weekend..





Miguel Cervantes said:


> No danger of that. I don't have any money..


I hear ya Bro!!

Time for the Yak Sack, catch ya'll tomorrow!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 4, 2010)

Hankus said:


> If I havta ask ye once more I may raise yer
> 
> Ya gonna be to the shonuff this weekend


Sorry bud i lost contact wid de first req. But i won't know fo sho till Thursday nite.



RUTTNBUCK said:


> I hear ya Bro!!
> 
> Time for the Yak Sack, catch ya'll tomorrow!!


See ya Mitch, keep'er safe an sound bud.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 5, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Absolutely. The Bama flag will be flying so why not?



The GT flag will be flying high here this weekend too!!


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 5, 2010)

morning folks.....last day of work for me...hoping it will be slow....I got coffee ready and half my stuff is packed for FPG,I am picking up the last of it today......


----------



## Hankus (Oct 5, 2010)

Mornen Tiny I is bout ta get on my first cup of the mornin here. I'd like to say my stuff is ready for FPG too but then I'd be lyin


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 5, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Mornen Tiny I is bout ta get on my first cup of the mornin here. I'd like to say my stuff is ready for FPG too but then I'd be lyin



I have to get the rest packed tomorrow...I am going fishing on Thursday so I got the day to get packed and get the house clean for the mother-out-law to show up.....


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 5, 2010)

Morning folks. Hope all is well and ya,ll have a great day


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 5, 2010)

Hhhhhhhhhhhhhhyeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyy


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 5, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning folks. Hope all is well and ya,ll have a great day



Morning Kim....


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 5, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> Hhhhhhhhhhhhhhyeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyy



Get to school Seth


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 5, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> The GT flag will be flying high here this weekend too!!



Its gonna look good too with all those little 5.56mm holes in it!


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 5, 2010)

Good morning all my fine feathered friends!




2 more days of work! (I'm off thurs and fri too) Woo-hoo!


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 5, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Get to school Seth



my gmas not here to get me yett


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 5, 2010)

Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy...................................




Byyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyye................................


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 5, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Its gonna look good too with all those little 5.56mm holes in it!





OutFishHim said:


> Good morning all my fine feathered friends!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Morning you 2



Seth carter said:


> my gmas not here to get me yett



Ya ever heard of walking


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 5, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy...................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That about sums it up


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 5, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Morning you 2
> 
> 
> 
> Ya ever heard of walking



ide be late if i walked


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 5, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> ide be late if i walked



Ya should gotten up earlier then


----------



## Hankus (Oct 5, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good morning all my fine feathered friends!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who ya callin feathered


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 5, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Who ya callin feathered



So your postin' naked?


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 5, 2010)

Check this out!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5381261#post5381261


----------



## Hankus (Oct 5, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> So your postin' naked?



Doin it like a real rednek I'm postin naked fron d cheekun yard


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 5, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Doin it like a real rednek I'm postin naked fron d cheekun yard



It's cold out there....


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 5, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> It's cold out there....



shrinkage.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 5, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> It's cold out there....



Yep 



Sterlo58 said:


> shrinkage.



Yep 


I'm back inside now  mebbe that weren't such a good idea


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2010)

Terrific Tuesday is HERE, how ya'll R?!?!?


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 5, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> shrinkage.



I don't have that problem...



Keebs said:


> Terrific Tuesday is HERE, how ya'll R?!?!?



Hey Sista!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I don't have that problem...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Sista!


 Helloooooo Sista!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 5, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Terrific Tuesday is HERE, how ya'll R?!?!?



Hiya Keebs....I be fine,just want to get outa here so I can finish packing


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 5, 2010)

good morning, peeps!
72 hours and counting down.....


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> good morning, peeps!
> 72 hours and counting down.....



Bama...I am getting ready...My weekend starts tomorrow!!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 5, 2010)

3   days 
79   hours 
4766   minutes 
285999   seconds


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Hiya Keebs....I be fine,just want to get outa here so I can finish packing


I have Friday off, (unless Boss says otherwise)! 



rhbama3 said:


> good morning, peeps!
> 72 hours and counting down.....


 Hellloooo my fav shucker!!  



YaraG. said:


> 3   days
> 79   hours
> 4766   minutes
> 285999   seconds


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 5, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> 3   days
> 79   hours
> 4766   minutes
> 285999   seconds



Someone has tooooooo much time on her hands


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> How is it that everybody else goes camping and pack all they need in the bed of the truck?
> I go and i need the bed of the truck, the back seat, the front seat, and a 13 foot long trailer!





rhbama3 said:


> but i need those!



Dang Robert!  You bringin' all the wimmens with you or somthing?  

I'll have one box full of gear, a chair, a cooler and the dog crate.......(Unless the two girls decide they are coming.  Then I'll have to go find a 13' long trailer.) 





Mornin' everyone.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2010)

"Bottoms Up"


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 5, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Dang Robert!  You bringin' all the wimmens with you or somthing?
> 
> I'll have one box full of gear, a chair, a cooler and the dog crate.......(Unless the two girls decide they are coming.  Then I'll have to go find a 13' long trailer.)
> 
> ...



Morning Sulli!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 5, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Check this out!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5381261#post5381261



That is just wrong


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 5, 2010)

Keebs said:


> "Bottoms Up"



_Can I get that margarita on the rock rock rock
Can I get salt all around that rim rim rim rim_





threeleggedpigmy said:


> That is just wrong


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 5, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> That is just wrong



In sooo many ways at that.....


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 5, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> That is just wrong





OutFishHim said:


> _Can I get that margarita on the rock rock rock
> Can I get salt all around that rim rim rim rim_





Redneck Maguiver said:


> In sooo many ways at that.....



I can't see it at work.


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 5, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Someone has tooooooo much time on her hands


No I'm just eagerly awaiting a much needed vaca.


Keebs said:


> I have Friday off, (unless Boss says otherwise)!
> 
> 
> Hellloooo my fav shucker!!



 hurry up Wed & Thur 

Mornin to everyone else ...
Oh btw .... it gets COLD in GA!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> _Can I get that margarita on the rock rock rock
> Can I get salt all around that rim rim rim rim_


  



YaraG. said:


> No I'm just eagerly awaiting a much needed vaca.
> 
> 
> hurry up Wed & Thur
> ...


 I actually broke down & wore jeans today, it was a bit nippy out this morning!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 5, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I actually broke down & wore jeans today, it was a bit nippy out this morning!!



We are going shrimping and I have on jeans and a sweat shirt on top of my bathing suit. Hopeful wishing


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> We are going shrimping and I have on jeans and a sweat shirt on top of my bathing suit. Hopeful wishing


Today, no, after today, possible, 'sposed to warm up again, but I'll enjoy it while it's here!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2010)

GOOOD MORNING 'DEMUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (wherever you're lurking!)


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 5, 2010)

Keebs said:


> GOOOD MORNING 'DEMUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (wherever you're lurking!)





Quit that!!!   And how did you know???   


Good mornin`!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 5, 2010)

And no, I haven`t misbehaved, and don`t plan too, not today...


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 5, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Quit that!!!   And how did you know???
> 
> 
> Good mornin`!



Us WOW's *know* things.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 5, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Us WOW's *know* bling.....


 



I admire the life that Coozie lived. Up until the final moment, and he went out with a bang!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 5, 2010)

Morning ya'lll


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 5, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I admire the life that Coozie lived. Up until the final moment, and he went out with a bang!!!!



I hear ya.  It's sad that its travels ended in pieces.


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 5, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Yea, that too....



TNGIRL said:


> Morning ya'lll



Hey stranger!  Can't wait to see you this weekend!



Redneck Maguiver said:


> I hear ya.  It's sad that its travels ended in pieces.



Hey Kim!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 5, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> I hear ya.  It's sad that its travels ended in pieces.





Some flew here Some flew there.


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 5, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Some flew here Some flew there.



Ouch!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 5, 2010)

Expansion x Acceleration = Force...........I would say that Coozie met his match...............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 5, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Some flew here Some flew there.


 
You need to put those pics up on Coozies suicide,,,,,,,,errr,,,,,,,,I mean assassination thread...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 5, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Expansion x Acceleration = Force...........I would say that Coozie met his match...............



Up to 75 yds away from my understanding.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 5, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You need to put those pics up on Coozies suicide,,,,,,,,errr,,,,,,,,I mean assassination thread...



I think picking up the pieces thread


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 5, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You need to put those pics up on Coozies suicide,,,,,,,,errr,,,,,,,,I mean assassination thread...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Quit that!!!   And how did you know???
> 
> 
> Good mornin`!






Nicodemus said:


> And no, I haven`t misbehaved, and don`t plan too, not today...


MmmmHhmmm, suuuuuure ya don't................... yet................ 



OutFishHim said:


> Us WOW's *know* things.....






Miguel Cervantes said:


> I admire the life that Coozie lived. Up until the final moment, and he went out with a bang!!!!


Yeah he did! 



TNGIRL said:


> Morning ya'lll


 Hiya sista!!  



Redneck Maguiver said:


> I hear ya.  It's sad that its travels ended in pieces.


Talk about "falling apart"!  



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Some flew here Some flew there.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 5, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I think picking up the pieces thread


 
That should be accompanied by Candy Dulfers "pick up the pieces"..

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RRpZb3XPrXw?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RRpZb3XPrXw?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 5, 2010)

Buncha idjits . . .


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Buncha idjits . . .


 what'd we do *this* time?!?!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 5, 2010)

Keebs said:


> what'd we do *this* time?!?!





Getchu some o dis . . .


----------



## Hankus (Oct 5, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Dang Robert!  You bringin' all the wimmens with you or somthing?
> 
> I'll have one box full of gear, a chair, a cooler and the dog crate.......(Unless the two girls decide they are coming.  Then I'll have to go find a 13' long trailer.)
> 
> ...



long as he brings it all we aint gotta bring so much 



Keebs said:


> "Bottoms Up"



somehow I feel we aint talkin bout beer drinkin



Hooked On Quack said:


> Buncha idjits . . .


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Oct 5, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Getchu some o dis . . .



Well we understand Quack that you are mourning the loss of your beloved coozie.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 5, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Getchu some o dis . . .



haha keebs gettin


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Getchu some o dis . . .



 _*QUACK!!!*_ 



Hankus said:


> long as he brings it all we aint gotta bring so much
> 
> 
> 
> somehow I feel we aint talkin bout beer drinkin


MmmmHhmmm, we is....................  
OFH is trying her dernedest to edumacate me in new music...........


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2010)

Hankus said:


> haha keebs gettin


Quack knows how I likes it...................


----------



## Hankus (Oct 5, 2010)

flyfisher76544 said:


> Well we understand Quack that you are mourning the loss of your beloved coozie.



good welder could prolly piece some of the casin back together


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 5, 2010)

Laaaaaawd, I got a BUNCH of stuff to do today!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 5, 2010)

Hankus said:


> good welder could prolly piece some of the casin back together



I got some duct tape


----------



## Hankus (Oct 5, 2010)

Keebs said:


> _*QUACK!!!*_
> 
> 
> MmmmHhmmm, we is....................
> OFH is trying her dernedest to edumacate me in new music...........



she tried a lil of that reedumication on mt music at ff2 but I'm sure it didn't take


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I got some duct tape


I have some Pank (pink) Duct tape, I think that'd dress it up, don't you?!?! 



Hankus said:


> she tried a lil of that reedumication on mt music at ff2 but I'm sure it didn't take


 Gotta give her points for trying!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 5, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I got some duct tape



mebbe a lil crazy glue too


----------



## Hankus (Oct 5, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I have some Pank (pink) Duct tape, I think that'd dress it up, don't you?!?!
> 
> 
> Gotta give her points for trying!!



I aint givin her nuttin she was tryin to rape my ears wid that stuff


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 5, 2010)

We can rebuild it stronger, faster, pinker.   It can be the six million dollar coozie


----------



## Hankus (Oct 5, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> We can rebuild it stronger, faster, pinker.   It can be the six million dollar coozie


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I aint givin her nuttin she was tryin to rape my ears wid that stuff






threeleggedpigmy said:


> We can rebuild it stronger, faster, pinker.   It can be the six million dollar coozie





Hankus said:


>


you beat me too it!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 5, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> We can rebuild it stronger, faster, pinker.   It can be the six million dollar coozie


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 5, 2010)

Quack aint got no coozie no more


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 5, 2010)

I forgot my scope rings messed up on muzzle loader last year.....nothing like pulling it out of the safe at the last minute


----------



## Sirduke (Oct 5, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Quack aint got no coozie no more



YOU MANIACS, YOU BLEW IT ALL TO HECK !!! DANG YOU !! DANG YOU ALL TO HECK !!!

Now someone please get Quack a FSU coozie.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> YOU MANIACS, YOU BLEW IT ALL TO HECK !!! DANG YOU !! DANG YOU ALL TO HECK !!!
> 
> Now someone please get Quack a FSU coozie.



 You've been living too close to da Flah-da line too long!!


----------



## Sirduke (Oct 5, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You've been living too close to da Flah-da line too long!!



I am a dyed in the wool Crimanole fan, I bleed Garnet and Gold !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 5, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> I am a dyed in the wool Crimanole fan, I bleed Garnet and Gold !!!



well, let me get my slegdehammer and see how many colors we can get out of you. 
Bubbette is/was a FSU fan. After years of therapy, a successful conversion to the Crimson Tide was achieved.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> I am a dyed in the wool Crimanole fan, I bleed Garnet and Gold !!!





rhbama3 said:


> well, let me get my slegdehammer and see how many colors we can get out of you.
> Bubbette is/was a FSU fan. After years of therapy, a successful conversion to the Crimson Tide was achieved.


OyVey, I thought I'd stumbled into the Sports Forum there for a minute!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 5, 2010)

Keebs said:


> OyVey, I thought I'd stumbled into the Sports Forum there for a minute!!



hey good lookin'! 
Whacha got cookin'?
Got two packs of deer burger thawing out to make jerky with. Think we're going with the peppered stuff this time.


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 5, 2010)

Keebs said:


> OyVey, I thought I'd stumbled into the Sports Forum there for a minute!!



hey keebs


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> hey good lookin'!
> Whacha got cookin'?
> Got two packs of deer burger thawing out to make jerky with. Think we're going with the peppered stuff this time.


Hey sweetcheeks.............. got hankypanky grocery list on my desk  
Yum to the peppered............ oh heck, yum to any of it you make!!



Seth carter said:


> hey keebs


Hiya Sethus!


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 5, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey sweetcheeks.............. got hankypanky grocery list on my desk
> Yum to the peppered............ oh heck, yum to any of it you make!!
> 
> 
> Hiya Sethus!



its setherd


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> its setherd


  ok, if'n you say so!


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 5, 2010)

Hiya Keebs!!!!!! and Seth and Bama and all the lurkers


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 5, 2010)

Wanted to do that, before Keebs called me out, again...


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 5, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Wanted to do that, before Keebs called me out, again...



Like that's gonna stop her


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 5, 2010)

good song                                                         <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lFK494Mc_sk?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lFK494Mc_sk?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Hiya Keebs!!!!!! and Seth and Bama and all the lurkers


Sorry............ Hi, got handed another "project"!! 



Nicodemus said:


> Wanted to do that, before Keebs called me out, again...


 



jmfauver said:


> Like that's gonna stop her


 You're learning!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 5, 2010)

okay, 6 trays of peppered jerky are now dehydrating. 
still gotta get Lima beans and fatback, and chicken wings.
Went and bought 3 new oyster knives today at Backwoods too.


----------



## Sirduke (Oct 5, 2010)

Wish I could go this weekend, but the inlaws are celebrating their 60th wedding anniversary, so my presence is manadatory.

I'd feel sorry for my paw-n-law, but he's probably the happiest man I know.

Either that or he's just crazy as a run over dog.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 5, 2010)

Howdy folks.  

And can someone remind me again please why this song " Indestructable " is stuck in my head...????


----------



## Hankus (Oct 5, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Wish I could go this weekend, but the inlaws are celebrating their 60th wedding anniversary, so my presence is manadatory.
> 
> I'd feel sorry for my paw-n-law, but he's probably the happiest man I know.
> 
> Either that or he's just crazy as a run over dog.



That's awesome fer them 

Course if he is crazy that helps a lot


----------



## Sirduke (Oct 5, 2010)

Hankus said:


> That's awesome fer them
> 
> Course if he is crazy that helps a lot



He's pushing 83, but to look at him you'd say he was 60 maybe.  Coolest old dude you ever met.

He really ain't my paw n law, but my wife's uncle, but her mother died when she was two, her dad when she was 12 and he and his wife stepped in as surogate parents.  Never formally adopted her, cause her grandmother wouldn't let them, but in my eyes, he is her dad. And that makes him my paw n law.

Got proof he's crazy, cause he didn't take a shotgun to me at first sight 30 years ago.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 5, 2010)

so.... if my wife isnt with me this weekend its because i left her at home.  she done went and hit someone else in her car.  When she got home she asked my neighbor to stay over here as long as possible so there would possibly be a witness.


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 5, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> so.... if my wife isnt with me this weekend its because i left her at home.  she done went and hit someone else in her car.  When she got home she asked my neighbor to stay over here as long as possible so there would possibly be a witness.


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 5, 2010)

snowy snowy snowy snowy snowy snowy snowy snowy snowy snowy snowy snowy snowy


----------



## deermeat270 (Oct 5, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> snowy snowy snowy snowy snowy snowy snowy snowy snowy snowy snowy snowy snowy



Quoted for hope and change.


----------



## baldfish (Oct 5, 2010)




----------



## Muddyfoots (Oct 5, 2010)

What's the FPG?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 5, 2010)

Woohooo!!!! 5th place finish for the boy. 3k - 12:40 flat.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 5, 2010)

Muddyfoots said:


> What's the FPG?



Fake Primitive Gathering????


----------



## Muddyfoots (Oct 5, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Fake Primitive Gathering????



Oh....

See ya Friday nite.


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 5, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Woohooo!!!! 5th place finish for the boy. 3k - 12:40 flat.
> 
> View attachment 560636



WOOOHOOO Atta boy Colin!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 5, 2010)

Not if i see you first.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 5, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Woohooo!!!! 5th place finish for the boy. 3k - 12:40 flat.
> 
> View attachment 560636



I can tell he is training for Bama.... Looks like he is running from the popo.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 5, 2010)

Muddyfoots said:


> Oh....
> 
> See ya Friday nite.





Ya`ll drink a shot of red whiskey, in my honor...


----------



## Muddyfoots (Oct 5, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Not if i see you first.



No alcoholic drinks should be drunked before I get there...


----------



## Muddyfoots (Oct 5, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll drink a shot of red whiskey, in my honor...



Send me a bottle real quick...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 5, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll drink a shot of red whiskey, in my honor...



Cant help ya with any ree likker but i will have some brown stuff. 


Muddyfoots said:


> No alcoholic drinks should be drunked before I get there...



Yeah......ummmmmmm....... Nokay.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 5, 2010)

Muddyfoots said:


> Send me a bottle real quick...





If I send it, I`m comin` with it!!!


----------



## Nautical Son (Oct 5, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Woohooo!!!! 5th place finish for the boy. 3k - 12:40 flat.
> 
> View attachment 560636



I think the boy is running from the kid he stole those shoes from......

sub 4 minute mile in there somewhere Hugh...thats bookin it...I ran the first sub 4 minute mile at our high school..best time in a 3.5K was a shade over 14 minutes. Tell him to keep up the good work .


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 5, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll drink a shot of red whiskey, in my honor...



You'll be there with us .... as soon as you make up your mind to sign up to Facebook. Make ya a deal Papa. You sign up and I will post every single embarrassing thing we do ... pics & videos included. Do we have a deal Mr. Baker?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 5, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> You'll be there with us .... as soon as you make up your mind to sign up to Facebook. Make ya a deal Papa. You sign up and I will post every single embarrassing thing we do ... pics & videos included. Do we have a deal Mr. Baker?





That might be more than I could handle!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Oct 5, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> If I send it, I`m comin` with it!!!



Load up is all I can say.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 5, 2010)

Muddyfoots said:


> Load up is all I can say.





I better pass. Just to play it safe. Don`t forget about that drink!  All of you!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 5, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I can tell he is training for Bama.... Looks like he is running from the popo.


 
He's gotta get a lot faster to make that team. Those boys churn out 20 minute times on the 8K......freaks I tell ya!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 5, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> That might be more than I could handle!



 I come prepared


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 5, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> View attachment 560668 I come prepared





Oh no, negative!! That calls for shavin` hair!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 5, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Oh no, negative!! That calls for shavin` hair!!!



You've got 2 choices ....
#1
OR
#2


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 5, 2010)

Ain`t nobody gittin` that close to me with a blade!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 5, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> View attachment 560668 I come prepared



we kinda needed those today at the Big House. Can we have them back?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 5, 2010)

I would  like to have that damascus straight razor though!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 5, 2010)

Anybody see where I left my beer 

Oh hey everbody don't mind me jus staggerin thru


----------



## chuckb7718 (Oct 5, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Anybody see where I left my beer
> 
> Oh hey everbody don't mind me jus staggerin thru



That's not your's....idiot!

Issa mynne!


----------



## deerehauler (Oct 5, 2010)




----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 5, 2010)

deerehauler said:


>


Whasup DJ!!...........You ready for FPG!!??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 6, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Wish I could go this weekend, but the inlaws are celebrating their 60th wedding anniversary, so my presence is manadatory.
> 
> I'd feel sorry for my paw-n-law, but he's probably the happiest man I know.
> 
> Either that or he's just crazy as a run over dog.





Trust me he's CRAZY!!!!  Congrats to 'em!!




BBQBOSS said:


> I can tell he is training for UGAY.... Looks like he is running from the popo.




Yep . . .




Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll drink a shot of red whiskey, in my honor...




Not a probelm bro!!  Expect a drunkin call from the WOW's..



YaraG. said:


> You'll be there with us .... as soon as you make up your mind to sign up to Facebook. Make ya a deal Papa. You sign up and I will post every single embarrassing thing we do ... pics & videos included. Do we have a deal Mr. Baker?





YaraG. said:


> You've got 2 choices ....
> #1View attachment 560686
> OR
> #2View attachment 560687





Pic #2 NIC!!!!!!!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 6, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pic #2 NIC!!!!!!!!!



Remember Nic has a bum knee,   1/2 of pic two nic.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 6, 2010)

Only workin 2 nights this week,then down to fpg


----------



## deerehauler (Oct 6, 2010)

I will be arriving early Sat am at FPG can not wait!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2010)

Dang this place is slow, I thought I had logged on to the wrong site at first...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 6, 2010)

go back to sleep...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> go back to sleep...


 
 Don't you have some sauce to be mixin up?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 6, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang this place is slow, I thought I had logged on to the wrong site at first...



Limited access at work right now


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Limited access at work right now


 
So it's your fault!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 6, 2010)

Last day of work for me!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 6, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't you have some sauce to be mixin up?



nope, made 7 or 8 gallons Sunday. No sauce for you!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Last day of work for me!


 
Quit dancin and go snip something..Slacker.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> nope, made 7 or 8 gallons Sunday. No sauce for you!!


 
Fine, be that way......


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 6, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> nope, made 7 or 8 gallons Sunday. No sauce for you!!



Mornin' Matty...



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Quit dancin and go snip something..Slacker.



I don't snip until 3!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 6, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fine, be that way......



I made it all for fauver.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 6, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Mornin' Matty...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't snip until 3!



I know you want some sauce!  

Mornin.


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 6, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I made it all for fauver.







BBQBOSS said:


> I know you want some sauce!
> 
> Mornin.



I think I'm good from last time....it was a lot...  (but I'll double check)


----------



## magoo (Oct 6, 2010)

Ya'll have any harsh words 'fore ya fell out with each other?


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 6, 2010)

magoo said:


> Ya'll have any harsh words 'fore ya fell out with each other?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2010)

magoo said:


> Ya'll have any harsh words 'fore ya fell out with each other?


 
Eavesdropper...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 6, 2010)

magoo said:


> Ya'll have any harsh words 'fore ya fell out with each other?



i pretty much cuss all Bama fans the same.  I just like to  the messikin a little harder!


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 6, 2010)

Morning folks.....First day of VACATION....now I gotta finish the FPG packing list


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 6, 2010)

we all live in a yellow submarine!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 6, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Morning folks.....First day of VACATION....now I gotta finish the FPG packing list



You have been working on that for 2 weeks.....how much stuff are you bringing?!?!?



Seth carter said:


> we all live in a yellow submarine!!!!!!!!!!



Go to school!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 6, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fine, be that way......



I guess he's still upset about the "Blackout" game.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I guess he's still upset about the "Blackout" game.



Thats enough out of you shucker man.  

Now cook me some wangs and shuck me some o'sters!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 6, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Thats enough out of you shucker man.
> 
> Now cook me some wangs and shuck me some o'sters!



Sir, yes sir! 
This deer jerky turned out pretty dog gone good too!
I'll cook the Lima beans tomorrow night. Man, there is gonna be some awesome food there!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Sir, yes sir!
> This deer jerky turned out pretty dog gone good too!
> I'll cook the Lima beans tomorrow night. Man, there is gonna be some awesome food there!



Im gonna cook about an 8 gallon pot of chili friday evening as well.  I have 6 lbs of ground pork and 12 lbs of chuck roast that i trimmed and cut into cubes to go in it.  Gonna be some good stuff! I hope..... 

Ordered up some good chili powder from the King! 

http://www.penderys.com/page41.html#2


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 6, 2010)

Mornin Yall  

Who's ready for FPG?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 6, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Who's ready for FPG?



me me me me


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 6, 2010)

well, i dread unpacking on Friday, and packing on Sunday, but i sure do have a good time in between!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 6, 2010)

Where is everyone gonna hunt while at FPG?


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 6, 2010)

Mornin Yall!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Yall
> 
> Who's ready for FPG?



MEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!

​


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> MEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!
> 
> ​



are you actually gonna stay this time?


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> are you actually gonna stay this time?



Heck yea she is.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 6, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Heck yea she is.....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> are you actually gonna stay this time?



yep... in one of them 'primitive' hotel rooms.


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


>



Robert



BBQBOSS said:


> yep... in one of them 'primitive' hotel rooms.



With a "primitive shower"


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> are you actually gonna stay this time?


Yep, yep, yep!!



OutFishHim said:


> Heck yea she is.....






rhbama3 said:


>






BBQBOSS said:


> yep... in one of them 'primitive' hotel rooms.


Works for me 



OutFishHim said:


> Robert
> 
> 
> 
> With a "primitive shower"


That *you* may borrow!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> MEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!
> 
> ​


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 6, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Robert
> 
> 
> 
> With a "primitive shower"







Keebs said:


> Yep, yep, yep!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awwww.... thanks!  But i already knew that.  

Dont worry... your boy bassbaby cant go a night without a bed/shower as well...


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> That *you* may borrow!!







SnowHunter said:


>



Hey Sis!



BBQBOSS said:


> Awwww.... thanks!  But i already knew that.
> 
> Dont worry... your boy bassbaby cant go a night without a bed/shower as well...



Is he camping or getting a room too?

He also got a deer yesterday!


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 6, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey Sis!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Sista!! 

We still aint sure if we're comin Friday or not   Gotta see how things go the next day or so


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 6, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Sista!!
> 
> We still aint sure if we're comin Friday or not   Gotta see how things go the next day or so



I'll be waiting for you...


Hopefully my phone works there....


----------



## Otis (Oct 6, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I'll be waiting for you...
> 
> 
> Hopefully my phone works there....


 



I hope your phone breaks....I can't handle more texts from you!


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 6, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I'll be waiting for you...
> 
> 
> Hopefully my phone works there....



woohoo   

It should  Our ATT worked down to at least Thomson, just north of 20 in that area..


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 6, 2010)

Self! said:


> I hope your phone breaks....I can't handle more texts from you!



Are you not the one who called me whining that you were not part of the text club?????





SnowHunter said:


> woohoo
> 
> It should  Our ATT worked down to at least Thomson, just north of 20 in that area..



I hope so...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 6, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey Sis!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dont know what hes gonna do...

He got another deer this morning as well.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 6, 2010)

quack said that if you dont have verizon service, you are scr..... uhhhh... out of luck.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2010)

Self! said:


> I hope your phone breaks....I can't handle more texts from you!


 
Hey, I'm not in the text club anymore. The bling stopped and so did the senorita's. Remind's me of a song "Toes in the sand"...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Awwww.... thanks!  But i already knew that.
> 
> 
> Dont worry... your boy bassbaby cant go a night without a bed/shower as well...


 but he don't have to............ 



OutFishHim said:


> Is he camping or getting a room too?
> He also got a deer yesterday!


Whoo-Hooo WTG Bassbaby!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 6, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> That's not your's....idiot!
> 
> Issa mynne!



sorry it was cold I thought it was mine 



magoo said:


> Ya'll have any harsh words 'fore ya fell out with each other?



which time 



SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Yall
> 
> Who's ready for FPG?



not me 



jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin Yall!



mornin Sulli 



BBQBOSS said:


> quack said that if you dont have verizon service, you are scr..... uhhhh... out of luck.



he pretty much rite 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey, I'm not in the text club anymore. The bling stopped and so did the senorita's. Remind's me of a song "Toes in the sand"...



that song makes me wanna PBR


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2010)

Michael Buras is on his way to his final resting place in Andersonville.............


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 6, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I dont know what hes gonna do...
> 
> He got another deer this morning as well.



Must be nice to not have to work for a living...



BBQBOSS said:


> quack said that if you dont have verizon service, you are scr..... uhhhh... out of luck.







Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey, I'm not in the text club anymore. The bling stopped and so did the senorita's. Remind's me of a song "Toes in the sand"...



Yes you are....besides, doesn't your new text club keep you busy?


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Michael Buras is on his way to his final resting place in Andersonville.............


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Must be nice to not have to work for a living...
> 
> Yes you are....besides, doesn't your new text club keep you busy?



I thought the emails would help fill in the gap of the text's, but I guess not............ waitaminute, what new club?!?!? 

BTW, like the sigline sista!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Must be nice to not have to work for a living...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I get text from two people. And you're not one of them....


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I get text from two people. And you're not one of them....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 6, 2010)

chicky wangs and beef with broccory. nom, nom, nom.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> chicky wangs and beef with broccory. nom, nom, nom.....


 
WELL, if the place you're eatin it pronounces it the way you spelled it then it prolly ain't cheeken........I guess kitty wings taste ok if prepared properly...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 6, 2010)

Yall ever ate at a place called "Pollo Campero"????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Yall ever ate at a place called "Pollo Campero"????


 
Open air chicken???


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 6, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> WELL, if the place you're eatin it pronounces it the way you spelled it then it prolly ain't cheeken........I guess kitty wings taste ok if prepared properly...



kitty wangs, chicky wangs, whatever. Dey wuz gud!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 6, 2010)

It literally translates to "Country Chicken" in English.  Its a mexican version of KFC.  Chicken aint bad... the beans were good but i couldnt idnetifiy the bits of meat in them.  But there was all sorts of spices and peppers in them.  You can get plantains and different types of mexican style side dishes.  they have little (3) packs of tortillas instead of biscuits they serve with it.  Oh and the one thing that will keep me away from there?????? No sweet tea...  cokes & mexican style colas only.

It was alright for something different but i like popeyes/bojangles/kfc mo betta.


----------



## F14Gunner (Oct 6, 2010)

What no monkey on a stick.   Miss it , After a night of drinking in the Philippines


----------



## Hankus (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 6, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> It literally translates to "Country Chicken" in English.  Its a mexican version of KFC.  Chicken aint bad... the beans were good but i couldnt idnetifiy the bits of meat in them.  But there was all sorts of spices and peppers in them.  You can get plantains and different types of mexican style side dishes.  they have little (3) packs of tortillas instead of biscuits they serve with it.  Oh and the one thing that will keep me away from there?????? No sweet tea...  cokes & mexican style colas only.
> 
> It was alright for something different but i like popeyes/bojangles/kfc mo betta.



I had Popeyes for lunch today.  It was good!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 6, 2010)

Finished up bushhawgging in the dark last night, now I know how JeffC feels bout half the time.


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 6, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Ain`t nobody gittin` that close to me with a blade!!


I'll get ya drunk first and ya wont feel a thing.


rhbama3 said:


> we kinda needed those today at the Big House. Can we have them back?


No you may NOT .... their mine now 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Trust me he's CRAZY!!!!  Congrats to 'em!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll bring the hot wax for you on Friday ... get ready. Maybe Heather, Mama Keebs, Ms. Dawn, & myself will get intoxiwasted enuff to tackle the hairy job


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## Hankus (Oct 6, 2010)

Cry baby did somebody break yer crayon at skool


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I'll get ya drunk first and ya wont feel a thing.
> 
> No you may NOT .... their mine now
> 
> ...


 I'll bring the rubbing alcohol & rubber gloves...................


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I'll bring the rubbing alcohol & rubber gloves...................



what kind of sick, twisted, WOW are you?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I'll bring the rubbing alcohol & rubber gloves...................



Man I hate I'm gunna miss this one.


----------



## slip (Oct 6, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Man I hate I'm gunna miss this one.



yeah me too


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 6, 2010)

slip said:


> yeah me too



you!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> what kind of sick, twisted, WOW are you?



Looks like we're gonna find out in a couple of days!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> what kind of sick, twisted, WOW are you?


 sanitary???  



Sterlo58 said:


> Man I hate I'm gunna miss this one.






slip said:


> yeah me too


YOU just get a deer!! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Looks like we're gonna find out in a couple of days!!


 yes you will darlin', yes you will....................


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm feeling "Tingly" ALL OVER!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm feeling "Tingly" ALL OVER!!!!!



 QUACK!!!!!  It's ME, Keebs............ not SELF!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 6, 2010)

I am so bringing the camera.

These pics will be priceless.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I am so bringing the camera.
> 
> These pics will be priceless.



 Aren't they always???


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> sanitary???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sanitary is good. 

Deer jerky is ready but i'm not sure how much is gonna make it to Quack's place!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> sanitary is good.
> 
> Deer jerky is ready but i'm not sure how much is gonna make it to Quack's place!


 You better save me some of that jerky!!! PWEASE!!!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> sanitary is good.
> 
> Deer jerky is ready but i'm not sure how much is gonna make it to Quack's place!





Keebs said:


> You better save me some of that jerky!!! PWEASE!!!!!



DO NOT I REPEAT DO NOT BRING THAT STUFF AROUND ME.


I am addicted


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> DO NOT I REPEAT DO NOT BRING THAT STUFF AROUND ME.
> 
> 
> I am addicted


 THAT'S what it is!!  I am too!!!  pppsstt, Tripod, I know where he hides it in the twuck, meet me at dark30 and we'll get it from him & he'll never, ever know!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> THAT'S what it is!!  I am too!!!  pppsstt, Tripod, I know where he hides it in the twuck, meet me at dark30 and we'll get it from him & he'll never, ever know!!



Got it


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 6, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Got it



back off, aluminum fruit juice bag boy!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> back off, aluminum fruit juice bag boy!



Keebs, It looks like you might have to be my sugar momma.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 6, 2010)

The company is feeding us steaks tonight, that's usually bad news.


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 6, 2010)

heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 6, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> The company is feeding us steaks tonight, that's usually bad news.


I sure hope not, Mill!


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 6, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/N8LZGQ4MkvQ?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/N8LZGQ4MkvQ?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Nautical Son (Oct 6, 2010)

My fingers feel like little pin cushions but the shrimp are headed and on ice...you guys better like em....


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 6, 2010)

Nautical Son said:


> My fingers feel like little pin cushions but the shrimp are headed and on ice...you guys better like em....



I love you, man...... 
Do i need to stop at Salt Lick and get some hot link sausage for you to put in?


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 6, 2010)

Nautical Son said:


> My fingers feel like little pin cushions but the shrimp are headed and on ice...you guys better like em....



i hate shrimp


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 6, 2010)

Evenin' Yall.  Time to start packing.  It won't take long.  I'm not bringing a 15' foot trailer like some of yall.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2010)

I'll see y'all on Saturday. Colin has CC practice tomorrow and friday, off on Saturday and then back at it on Sunday in prep for the State Championships on Wednesday.


----------



## slip (Oct 6, 2010)

Nautical Son said:


> My fingers feel like little pin cushions but the shrimp are headed and on ice...you guys better like em....



do you make tree side delivery


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 6, 2010)

slip said:


> do you make tree side delivery



Slip,  where you huntin' at this weekend?


----------



## slip (Oct 6, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Slip,  where you huntin' at this weekend?



the charlie elliott adult/child hunt.


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 6, 2010)

i cant go too fpg


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 6, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Evenin' Yall.  Time to start packing.  It won't take long.  I'm not bringing a 15' foot trailer like some of yall.



I'm still trying to figure out if i can fit everything in the truck instead. Dadgum coolers are the deal breaker though.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Dadgum coolers are the deal breaker though.



That's why I'm bringing a trailer,truck bed is slap full of coolers for ice.ATV will be on trailer


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 6, 2010)

slip said:


> the charlie elliott adult/child hunt.



Good luck bro.  There are some good deer there.  I got drawn for the Sapelo archery hunt in December.  I can't wait.  




rhbama3 said:


> I'm still trying to figure out if i can fit everything in the truck instead. Dadgum coolers are the deal breaker though.



I only have 1 cooler.  Its gonna be tricky fitting my beverages for the weekend and my big ol' dish of mackerel salad in it.  May have to go buy a second cooler.


----------



## Strych9 (Oct 6, 2010)

evening drivlers


----------



## deerehauler (Oct 6, 2010)

Howdy folks!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 6, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> evening drivlers





deerehauler said:


> Howdy folks!!



G'mornin


----------



## deerehauler (Oct 6, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> G'mornin



Morning Jeff You settling in for a night of work also?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 6, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Morning Jeff You settling in for a night of work also?



Not yet,got a couple hours before I leave for.Am however trying to decide on breakfast.
Ain't much to choose from as wife hasn't updated the fridge lately


----------



## Nautical Son (Oct 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I love you, man......
> Do i need to stop at Salt Lick and get some hot link sausage for you to put in?



I think the little lady picked em up tonight but more is always good filler...personally I could care less if there are shrimp in it or not so long as there is plenty of sausage..



Seth carter said:


> i hate shrimp



good more for us...



slip said:


> do you make tree side delivery



You can always talk pop into coming down Saturday..between morning and noon hunting times..



Seth carter said:


> i cant go too fpg



 did I say that outloud..



Strych9 said:


> evening drivlers



Evening Josh...



deerehauler said:


> Howdy folks!!



How goes it DH..

I ate a dozen blue crabs , 1/2 pound of boiled shrimp, and half of a 15" flounder...I'm about to blow up....


----------



## deerehauler (Oct 6, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Not yet,got a couple hours before I leave for.Am however trying to decide on breakfast.
> Ain't much to choose from as wife hasn't updated the fridge lately



stay away from awful waffle it does nto sleep well



Nautical Son said:


> How goes it DH..
> 
> I ate a dozen blue crabs , 1/2 pound of boiled shrimp, and half of a 15" flounder...I'm about to blow up....



Now that sounds like a feast!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 6, 2010)

Nautical Son said:


> I ate a dozen blue crabs , 1/2 pound of boiled shrimp, and half of a 15" flounder...I'm about to blow up....





deerehauler said:


> stay away from awful waffle it does nto sleep well
> 
> 
> 
> Now that sounds like a feast!



I found some old jimmy dean sausage biscuits and pigs in blanket to put in microwave


----------



## deerehauler (Oct 6, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> I found some old jimmy dean sausage biscuits and pigs in blanket to put in microwave



Sounds good but maybe still a little rough!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 6, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Sounds good but maybe still a little rough!



you're right,so I'm gonna top it off with sardines in mustard sauce,too bad I gotta go to work,cause a beer would go good with this


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 6, 2010)

Nautical Son said:


> I think the little lady picked em up tonight but more is always good filler...personally I could care less if there are shrimp in it or not so long as there is plenty of sausage..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, i saw the pic of the Blue crabs. Did you boil or fry them? I had never seen crab bodies fried before till i married the beach bunny. Good stuff!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 6, 2010)

Trailer loaded!  You should see the back & inside of the truck!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> sanitary is good.
> 
> Deer jerky is ready but i'm not sure how much is gonna make it to Quack's place!



Please save me a bite or two! 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> DO NOT I REPEAT DO NOT BRING THAT STUFF AROUND ME.
> 
> 
> I am addicted



Tell me one food you arent addicted to!  



jsullivan03 said:


> Evenin' Yall.  Time to start packing.  It won't take long.  I'm not bringing a 15' foot trailer like some of yall.



Who??? Mine is only 10'!


----------



## Nautical Son (Oct 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Yeah, i saw the pic of the Blue crabs. Did you boil or fry them? I had never seen crab bodies fried before till i married the beach bunny. Good stuff!



Fried crab is generally soft shells...just after the crab moults it's shell is soft....it's a delicacy up around the Chesapeake bay...the soft shell crabs sell for almost twice as much as hard shells.. I ate all but 3 of the crabs we had and couldn't get another bite down when I quit...I'm too full to even go get a shower...or is that laziness..


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 6, 2010)

No, i'm talking about breading the crab body itself after shelling and washing out innards and frying it. I take shears and cut off the legs and claws. Claws usually get cracked with a hammer and sauteed in garlic butter while the crab are frying. You oughta try it sometime!
I love softshell crabs too, but at $4 apiece, i don't get them often.


----------



## Nautical Son (Oct 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> No, i'm talking about breading the crab body itself and frying it. I take shears and cut off the legs and claws. Claws usually get cracked with a hammer and sauteed in garlic butter while the crab are frying. You oughta try it sometime!
> I love softshell crabs too, but at $4 apiece, i don't get them often.



I don't eat crab often because it's so time consuming for so little reward, a man could possibly starve to death eating them but soft shell crab sammies are awesome for lunch...

I'll give the fried thing a try next batch I cook and let ya know how they compare..

Gotta grab some shut eye, thought I was gonna go try to fill another cooler but I done got bit by the lazy bug now that my belly is full....and the fact that I didn't get to bed till after 1am lastnight...


----------



## deerehauler (Oct 6, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> you're right,so I'm gonna top it off with sardines in mustard sauce,too bad I gotta go to work,cause a beer would go good with this


wow glad I dont work with ya



BBQBOSS said:


> Trailer loaded!  You should see the back & inside of the truck!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 6, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Trailer loaded!  You should see the back & inside of the truck!



Great goobly joobly! 
Now thats roughing it! I'm right there with ya, Bro!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 6, 2010)

yep.... guess i aint to primitive.  Oh well, whoever makes fun of all my stuff... well, lets just say, i will add a little extra seasoning to their steak!


----------



## deerehauler (Oct 6, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> yep.... guess i aint to primitive.  Oh well, whoever makes fun of all my stuff... well, lets just say, i will add a little extra seasoning to their steak!



You are just coming prepared for anything


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 6, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> You are just coming prepared for anything



Matty's like me, we bring extra stuff because we know somebody will have forgotten something. I don't need 10 chairs but i'm bringing them anyway!


----------



## deerehauler (Oct 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Matty's like me, we bring extra stuff because we know somebody will have forgotten something. I don't need 10 chairs but i'm bringing them anyway!



Hopefully I will not be the one forgeting something but appreciate the folks who lend it out!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 6, 2010)

Im just ready to drink beer cook and shoot stuff


----------



## deerehauler (Oct 6, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Im just ready to drink beer cook and shoot stuff



In that exact order


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 6, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> In that exact order



Ok i stand corrected.....  Drink beer shoot stuff then cook.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 6, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Im just ready to drink beer cook and shoot stuff


If i got room i'll put my atv trailer in the um... trailer. Jeff can drive the 4 wheeler while you sit in the little trailer and shoot stuff while you drink. Want the 22mag pistol or the 12 gauge supermag? Will you be riding on highways?


----------



## deerehauler (Oct 6, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Ok i stand corrected.....  Drink beer shoot stuff then cook.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> If i got room i'll put my atv trailer in the um... trailer. Jeff can drive the 4 wheeler while you sit in the little trailer and shoot stuff while you drink. Want the 22mag pistol or the 12 gauge supermag? Will you be riding on highways?



Actually i have my browning auto 5 12ga and SIG556 in the truck.... Oh yeah a colt 22 and my glock.


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 6, 2010)

bunch a low lifes....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 6, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> bunch a low lifes....



Hey i resemble that remark...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 6, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> bunch a low lifes....



Yeah so what you tryin to say??


----------



## Otis (Oct 6, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> bunch a low lifes....


 


pot meet kettle


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 6, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> bunch a low lifes....


----------



## Tag-a-long (Oct 6, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Hopefully I will not be the one forgeting something but appreciate the folks who lend it out!!



I ain't bringing NOTHING ... cuz I know ya'll will have it all!


----------



## deerehauler (Oct 6, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> I ain't bringing NOTHING ... cuz I know ya'll will have it all!



I tend to pack heavy myself


----------



## slip (Oct 6, 2010)

so i take the tree stands out of the shed to get the stank blowed off of em, and flossie brings me two dead birds. where the heck she got em i dunno.

so i go back out a minute ago to change some bolts and she brings me a birds leg...

what the


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 7, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> If i got room i'll put my atv trailer in the um... trailer. Jeff can drive the 4 wheeler while you sit in the little trailer and shoot stuff while you drink. Want the 22mag pistol or the 12 gauge supermag? Will you be riding on highways?



yeah man,I can drive'im.But he gots to holler "PULL" his ownself


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 7, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> I tend to pack heavy myself



Me too......I have to bring it all in a 32 foot long camper...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 7, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Me too......I have to bring it all in a 32 foot long camper...



That is lite for you


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 7, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> That is lite for you



I know...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 7, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> I ain't bringing NOTHING ... cuz I know ya'll will have it all!





deerehauler said:


> I tend to pack heavy myself


Don't let her fool you!!........She ain't bringing nothing cause I'm bringing everything!!



OutFishHim said:


> Me too......I have to bring it all in a 32 foot long camper...


Since we are so close I'm making 2 trips!!.............Well 3!!..........I delivered Matt's Haybale today!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 7, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Since we are so close I'm making 2 trips!!




Lucky!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 7, 2010)

Oh!  And did I mention that I am off of work tomorrow, friday, saturday AND sunday?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 7, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Oh!  And did I mention that I am off of work tomorrow, friday, saturday AND sunday?



I get off at noon thurs. then off the next 6 days


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 7, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Lucky!!!


If you say so......Go back, and read my post again.......I added more while you were posting!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 7, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Oh!  And did I mention that I am off of work tomorrow, friday, saturday AND sunday?


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 7, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> I get off at noon thurs. then off the next 6 days



Ok, so you suck....



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Don't let her fool you!!........She ain't bringing nothing cause I'm bringing everything!!
> 
> Since we are so close I'm making 2 trips!!.............Well 3!!..........I delivered Matt's Haybale today!!



But will Onewhowreckscarfrequently allow him to sleep by said bale?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 7, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> I get off at noon thurs. then off the next 6 days


I get off at 4:00 PM tomorrow, and don't go back to work till  Monday AM



OutFishHim said:


> But will Onewhowreckscarfrequently allow him to sleep by said bale?


I Dunno??


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 7, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Ok, so you suck....
> 
> :



and yet you have the vamp teeth avatar??


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 7, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Don't let her fool you!!........She ain't bringing nothing cause I'm bringing everything!!
> 
> Since we are so close I'm making 2 trips!!.............Well 3!!..........I delivered Matt's Haybale today!!


----------



## F14Gunner (Oct 7, 2010)

As far as the hay bales go , after a few it won't matter which one is more comfortable !


----------



## Hankus (Oct 7, 2010)

mornen


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 7, 2010)

Hankus said:


> mornen



sup stankus...


----------



## Hankus (Oct 7, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> sup stankus...



Tryin to finish math homewerk and prep for a quiz 

Gotta start packing tonite for FPG and I bleve ya owe me a drink 

Jus fixin ta ease out this mornen and feed birds, I orta cook some of um but I shore like the sunrise music they make  plus they don't complain if ya feed early late or drunk


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 7, 2010)

morning driveby!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 7, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Tryin to finish math homewerk and prep for a quiz
> 
> Gotta start packing tonite for FPG and I bleve ya owe me a drink
> 
> Jus fixin ta ease out this mornen and feed birds, I orta cook some of um but I shore like the sunrise music they make  plus they don't complain if ya feed early late or drunk



I'll mix ya up a good one this weekend. 

Good luck on the quiz this monin!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm gonna have to start wearing long britches to work at night before long, it's kinda nipplish out.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 7, 2010)

Morning Folks. One more day......


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 7, 2010)

ANyone got a square baler we can use this weekend? 

ONE MORE DAY!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 7, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm gonna have to start wearing long britches to work at night before long, it's kinda nipplish out.



dang panty waist....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 7, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> ANyone got a square baler we can use this weekend?
> 
> ONE MORE DAY!!



i prefer round bales...  those big round ones keep ya warmer.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 7, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> i prefer round bales...  those big round ones keep ya warmer.



Me and "Drankus" are kinda round, mebbe you outta give us a shot at snuggling wit ya??


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 7, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> i prefer round bales...  those big round ones keep ya warmer.



Specially if your in the middle of it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 7, 2010)

G'night...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 7, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> morning driveby!



Who is driveby?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 7, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Keebs, It looks like you might have to be my sugar momma.


 No problem darlin'! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> The company is feeding us steaks tonight, that's usually bad news.


 WELL????????????


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 7, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Specially if your in the middle of it.



Though a bit itchy


----------



## Keebs (Oct 7, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Though a bit itchy


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hope yall have a great time at FPG. We will be hunting about an hour away. If we get lucky saturday mornin we may swing by for a quick visit.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 7, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Hope yall have a great time at FPG. We will be hunting about an hour away. If we get lucky saturday mornin we may swing by for a quick visit.



 Then I hope you get lucky!!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 7, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Though a bit itchy




I had to read that twice.  Thought you typed something else.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2010)

Good moanin' my drivelers


----------



## Nautical Son (Oct 7, 2010)

Goooooodddddddd Morning peoples...One more day..


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 7, 2010)

Nautical Son said:


> Goooooodddddddd Morning peoples...One more day..



Did you get that stuff in the freezer? Can you dig out the pot, that I am using? When your done .... I need your hands.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2010)

Nautical Son said:


> Goooooodddddddd Morning peoples...One more day..



Mornin' Nautical Son......lookin forward to it!!!


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 7, 2010)

hola pepples!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 7, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> hola pepples!



Mornin hewhodoesntcometocampingfunctionsanymore.


----------



## Strych9 (Oct 7, 2010)

moanin


----------



## Keebs (Oct 7, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Good moanin' my drivelers


Welcome back Chief!!!



Nautical Son said:


> Goooooodddddddd Morning peoples...One more day..


Hai!! 



YaraG. said:


> Did you get that stuff in the freezer? Can you dig out the pot, that I am using? When your done .... I need your hands.


 You want his hands fresh outta da freezer!?!?!?  I thought you were already cold natured?!?!  



Bitteroot said:


> hola pepples!


Bitter, Bitter, Bitttteeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  
Hate you're gonna miss the shindig, but I unnerstand why!!
 


Strych9 said:


> moanin


 Heellloooooo Joshiepoo!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 7, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> moanin



hey dude...


----------



## Strych9 (Oct 7, 2010)

hello kebo and matty


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 7, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Welcome back Chief!!!
> 
> 
> Hai!!
> ...



Make sure no one has a spare key to your room this weekend missy! Oh and if I were you i'd sleep with both eyes open


----------



## Strych9 (Oct 7, 2010)

yara!  "Thanks for the add!"


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 7, 2010)

Waiting to hear from the coach to see if we can skip practice tomorrow so we can head on down, and instead put Colin through his paces at FPG on saturday....


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 7, 2010)

Gooooooooood Mornin my excited, exhausted, patiently awaiting, eagerly driven, piggy hunting, game shooting, fish finding drivelers!!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 7, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> yara!  "Thanks for the add!"



I thought that was you ... welcome dear.


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 7, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Waiting to hear from the coach to see if we can skip practice tomorrow so we can head on down, and instead put Colin through his paces at FPG on saturday....









 the "can" is coming woohoo!!!!! Are you sure that you're up to that kinda torture?????


----------



## Keebs (Oct 7, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Make sure no one has a spare key to your room this weekend missy! Oh and if I were you i'd sleep with both eyes open



You DO realize you're talking to a WOW that not only packs heat but carry's a knife AND has guard dogs, right? right??   



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Waiting to hear from the coach to see if we can skip practice tomorrow so we can head on down, and instead put Colin through his paces at FPG on saturday....


  Tell'em you have it on good authority that he WILL have a good practice  run Saturday with pics to prove it, if he'll let him off!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Gooooooooood Mornin my excited, exhausted, patiently awaiting, eagerly driven, piggy hunting, game shooting, fish finding drivelers!!!!



Mornin' girl!!! I think I fall mostly in the first 2 categories at this particular time


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 7, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You DO realize you're talking to a WOW that not only packs heat but carry's a knife AND has guard dogs, right? right??
> 
> 
> Tell'em you have it on good authority that he WILL have a good practice run Saturday with pics to prove it, if he'll let him off!!


 
It's a she, so it's a tougher nut to crack. That being said, we are the only ones that turn in a very thorough practice log on days that the team doesn't practice but he does. So there's a chance we will get to skip friday. If she doesn't return my email I'll find out at this afternoon's practice,,,,,,,,,,I hope..


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Waiting to hear from the coach to see if we can skip practice tomorrow so we can head on down, and instead put Colin through his paces at FPG on saturday....



I'll hook him up with Jared.....I promise he'll get a good work-out after all day with him

Wait.....Jared has to help me set-up first


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2010)

Good gracious.....I gotta get a rental car back, and run some FPG errands. Catch-up with y'all later!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 7, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's a she, so it's a tougher nut to crack. That being said, we are the only ones that turn in a very thorough practice log on days that the team doesn't practice but he does. So there's a chance we will get to skip friday. If she doesn't return my email I'll find out at this afternoon's practice,,,,,,,,,,I hope..


Make sure to point that out AND that it's "rural terrain" where we'll be, good practice area!!!  Good Luck!!



Jeff C. said:


> I'll hook him up with Jared.....I promise he'll get a good work-out after all day with him
> 
> Wait.....Jared has to help me set-up first


Set-up is part of the practice....... work dem musckels!!! 



Jeff C. said:


> Good gracious.....I gotta get a rental car back, and run some FPG errands. Catch-up with y'all later!!!


HB!!!!!


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 7, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin hewhodoesntcometocampingfunctionsanymore.



leave me alone butthead...I'd didn't stay at a holiday inn last night...

Gonna miss it buddy.. but Spencer and Audrey come before everything!  I'm just goin through the motions on everything else. When their gone... I may become a transient somewhere in the wilds of Montana...


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 7, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Good gracious.....I gotta get a rental car back, and run some FPG errands. Catch-up with y'all later!!!



ain't you got some grass to cut too?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 7, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Make sure to point that out AND that it's "rural terrain" where we'll be, good practice area!!! Good Luck!!


 
Oh I did. I sent the email request with his log from yesterday. The team was given a day off, but I put him on a 1.3 mile recovery run in a pasture..


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 7, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh I did. I sent the email request with his log from yesterday. The team was given a day off, but I put him on a 1.3 mile recovery run in a pasture..



He can come up here, and run behind the tractor while I'm bushogging 

Mebe I'll get this dang coop addition built before tonight


----------



## Keebs (Oct 7, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh I did. I sent the email request with his log from yesterday. The team was given a day off, but I put him on a 1.3 mile recovery run in a pasture..


 



SnowHunter said:


> He can come up here, and run behind the tractor while I'm bushogging
> 
> Mebe I'll get this dang coop addition built before tonight


 I gotta help either go get or have delivered (extra $$) some hay before we can head out tomorrow, wish I could afford to let them have free choice on weekends like this!! 
But it's all good, counting down the time!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 7, 2010)

Happy Thursday all ya'll.
 Know what time it is?


----------



## magoo (Oct 7, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Happy Thursday all ya'll.
> Know what time it is?



Howdy doody Mr Trap mornin to ya


----------



## Keebs (Oct 7, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Happy Thursday all ya'll.
> Know what time it is?


 just put mine in the Mikeywave! 



magoo said:


> Howdy doody Mr Trap mornin to ya


 How-do, magoo!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 7, 2010)

its lunchtime 

but LAWD do I want a drink


----------



## Keebs (Oct 7, 2010)

Hankus said:


> its lunchtime
> 
> but LAWD do I want a drink


----------



## Hankus (Oct 7, 2010)

Keebs said:


>



you have no idea, I mean no idea  

I would but I dont think it would help..........................me werk this evenin that is


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 7, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I gotta help either go get or have delivered (extra $$) some hay before we can head out tomorrow, wish I could afford to let them have free choice on weekends like this!!
> But it's all good, counting down the time!!



I wish this was good horse quality hay  we'd bring ya down a few round bales  (its definitely strictly cow hay )


----------



## Hankus (Oct 7, 2010)

yet another  exercise in expanding my abuse threshhold

I'm off to werk


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 7, 2010)

ain't nothin like putting new bases and rings on the M/L the day before fpg
gottahurrygottahurrygottahurry

now to go sight it in


----------



## Keebs (Oct 7, 2010)

Hankus said:


> you have no idea, I mean no idea
> 
> I would but I dont think it would help..........................me werk this evenin that is









 it's sokay darlin', we know, weeee know.................... 


SnowHunter said:


> I wish this was good horse quality hay  we'd bring ya down a few round bales  (its definitely strictly cow hay )


Aaaaww thanks.......... have to watch the ones here too, they do mostly cow hay as well, horses need the higher protein and their stomachs are NOT the same as cow neither!   Did you know a horse can't throw up??  If they do, they'll strangle & die?!?!  



Hankus said:


> yet another  exercise in expanding my abuse threshhold
> 
> I'm off to werk


Later Ri...... uuhh, beer..............uuuhhh HANKUS!!!!  



Jeff Raines said:


> ain't nothin like putting new bases and rings on the M/L the day before fpg
> gottahurrygottahurrygottahurry
> 
> now to go sight it in


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 7, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You DO realize you're talking to a WOW that not only packs heat but carry's a knife AND has guard dogs, right? right??
> 
> 
> Tell'em you have it on good authority that he WILL have a good practice  run Saturday with pics to prove it, if he'll let him off!!


You sweet talker you .... rawr!!


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' girl!!! I think I fall mostly in the first 2 categories at this particular time


Same here


----------



## Keebs (Oct 7, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> You sweet talker you .... rawr!!
> 
> Same here



We are gonna have a BIG time this weekend, I juss feel it!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 7, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> You sweet talker you .... rawr!!
> 
> Same here



Post #666!  I knowed you was da debil!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 7, 2010)

alrighty, leaving the house for Jackson Lake tonight.  Hope i aint forgot nuffin.


----------



## F14Gunner (Oct 7, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> alrighty, leaving the house for Jackson Lake tonight.  Hope i aint forgot nuffin.


Drive safe Matt, See ya sometime tomorrow with the Redneck Maguiver


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 7, 2010)

Keebs said:


> We are gonna have a BIG time this weekend, I juss feel it!!


The people around us at the Days Inn .... will never be the same again!


BBQBOSS said:


> Post #666!  I knowed you was da debil!!!



I concur! Btw ... I have the pork shoulder marinating fir ya


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 7, 2010)

Just got back from the eye doctor with Zander.  Poor little guy has to wear a patch on his strong eye for 6 hours a day to strengthen the weak eye.  We go back in a month.

Right now it's "cool".  I have a feeling that won't last long...

Right now he's wearing a camo patch...


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 7, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Just got back from the eye doctor with Zander.  Poor little guy has to wear a patch on his strong eye for 6 hours a day to strengthen the weak eye.  We go back in a month.
> 
> Right now it's "cool".  I have a feeling that won't last long...
> 
> Right now he's wearing a camo patch...



Awe give him some luvin for me, please.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 7, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> The people around us at the Days Inn .... will never be the same again!
> 
> 
> I concur! Btw ... I have the pork shoulder marinating fir ya


   



OutFishHim said:


> Just got back from the eye doctor with Zander.  Poor little guy has to wear a patch on his strong eye for 6 hours a day to strengthen the weak eye.  We go back in a month.
> 
> Right now it's "cool".  I have a feeling that won't last long...
> 
> Right now he's wearing a camo patch...


 Aaawwww, we need to find him a saber and a parrot for his shoulder!!  Make it "cool" as long as ya can!!


----------



## slip (Oct 7, 2010)

yall have fun at FPG, im gettin ready for dad to get home so we can set up stands.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 7, 2010)

slip said:


> yall have fun at FPG, im gettin ready for dad to get home so we can set up stands.


Good Luck hunting Slip, I know you have some cell #'s, let us hear from ya!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 7, 2010)

Oh lawd, what a day!
Stopped at Salt Lick and got some fatback and lima beans for FPG. Still need to get some chicky wangs and let the poor wittle piglet out of the freezer so he can thaw out.
First things first, i need a nap!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 7, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Just got back from the eye doctor with Zander.  Poor little guy has to wear a patch on his strong eye for 6 hours a day to strengthen the weak eye.  We go back in a month.
> 
> Right now it's "cool".  I have a feeling that won't last long...
> 
> Right now he's wearing a camo patch...



Wait so Zander is the pirate


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2010)

So far I've got everything for FPG......















except for the stuff I'm  _FORGETTING!!!_


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2010)

Going to do more packing....._gonna look like the Clampett's_


----------



## Keebs (Oct 7, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Going to do more packing....._gonna look like the Clampett's_


----------



## Strych9 (Oct 7, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Just got back from the eye doctor with Zander.  Poor little guy has to wear a patch on his strong eye for 6 hours a day to strengthen the weak eye.  We go back in a month.
> 
> Right now it's "cool".  I have a feeling that won't last long...
> 
> Right now he's wearing a camo patch...



I had to do eye therapy when i was about his age.  Went to this place in Riverdale and did all sorts of eye exercises for a couple months.  Fixed me right up!  Never got to wear a patch though!


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 7, 2010)

hurry up saterday!!!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 7, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> So far I've got everything for FPG......
> 
> 
> except for the stuff I'm  _FORGETTING!!!_





Jeff C. said:


> Going to do more packing....._gonna look like the Clampett's_


This was packed, and loaded for W.A.R. III.....





Alright time to head to the house, and load it all up!!.........Gonna stop on the way for a few last minute supplies, and the Oysters!!..............Baldfish is already on his way to my house


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 7, 2010)

The coach gave us a pass, so as soon as school is out we'll be on our way tomorrow. Baldfish is in charge of the Cross Country workout on Saturday....


----------



## Keebs (Oct 7, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The coach gave us a pass, so as soon as school is out we'll be on our way tomorrow. Baldfish is in charge of the Cross Country workout on Saturday....


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 7, 2010)

6 shots and scope was zeroed in,think I'll head to warthen between 4 and 5 in da mawnin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 7, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> 6 shots and scope was zeroed in,think I'll head to warthen between 4 and 5 in da mawnin


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 7, 2010)

gots to run by the lease and drop off the 4 wheeler,get camp straight there


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 7, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Just got back from the eye doctor with Zander.  Poor little guy has to wear a patch on his strong eye for 6 hours a day to strengthen the weak eye.  We go back in a month.
> 
> Right now it's "cool".  I have a feeling that won't last long...
> 
> Right now he's wearing a camo patch...



Somethin tells me, after this weekend, I'm gonna hafta make Ian one of them camo patches   

I hope Zman doesn't run into too many things 

Lawd, I still got a ton of packing to do... aint packed a dern thing


----------



## Keebs (Oct 7, 2010)

going by Harvey's & pick up a few things & headed to the house to start my packing!! 
​


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 7, 2010)

Nathan to Aimee, "Not all bulls have horns, do they?" 

Aimee, "No, but they all have nuts!"


----------



## Nautical Son (Oct 7, 2010)

Big boiler pots and baskets scrubbed and ready to load, coolers of ice on the way out of town....shrimp nice and icy, sausage,corn and taters chopped and packed in the morning after the kidlets leave for school.....


Should I pack clothes...I mean it is fall PRIMATIVE gathering right??????  I'm thinking that leopard skin loincloth I have been hiding in the closet is would be puuuuuuuurrrrrrrfect.....cept for the whole frying bacon thing..


----------



## Nautical Son (Oct 7, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Somethin tells me, after this weekend, I'm gonna hafta make Ian one of them camo patches
> 
> I hope Zman doesn't run into too many things
> 
> Lawd, I still got a ton of packing to do... aint packed a dern thing



Something tells me there's gonna be some adults who need eye patches....


Almost forgot....10 year old UNOPENED bottle of Crown is coming along for the ride too....


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 7, 2010)

Nautical Son said:


> Should I pack clothes...I mean it is fall PRIMATIVE gathering right??????  I'm thinking that leopard skin loincloth I have been hiding in the closet is would be puuuuuuuurrrrrrrfect.....



For Yara


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 7, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Wait so Zander is the pirate



I breed little pirates...duh...



Strych9 said:


> I had to do eye therapy when i was about his age.  Went to this place in Riverdale and did all sorts of eye exercises for a couple months.  Fixed me right up!  Never got to wear a patch though!



If this doesn't work, next step is glasses. 



SnowHunter said:


> Somethin tells me, after this weekend, I'm gonna hafta make Ian one of them camo patches
> 
> I hope Zman doesn't run into too many things
> 
> Lawd, I still got a ton of packing to do... aint packed a dern thing



I know it!  He was out riding his Gator earlier with no problems..

I haven't packed anything either....


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 7, 2010)

time to go grocery shopping!


----------



## Nautical Son (Oct 7, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> For Yara


You really think she'd wear that much?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 7, 2010)

Looks like a late departure for FPG 

But no worries  I still be there Friday


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Looks like a late departure for FPG
> 
> But no worries  I still be there Friday



I'm planning to leave here about 10 or 11am tomorrow. It takes me about 2 hours to get to Macon but not sure how far from Macon to Quacks but i should think early afternoon.


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 7, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Looks like a late departure for FPG
> 
> But no worries  I still be there Friday






I'm planning on getting there between noon and 1-ish..


----------



## Muddyfoots (Oct 7, 2010)

Almost got the truck loaded with my junk. Y'all don't let me forget beer...


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 7, 2010)

Muddyfoots said:


> Almost got the truck loaded with my junk. Y'all don't let me forget beer...



I thought the beer went in the truck first?


----------



## Muddyfoots (Oct 7, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I thought the beer went in the truck first?



Normally, but I decided to get it tomorrow.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 7, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm planning to leave here about 10 or 11am tomorrow. It takes me about 2 hours to get to Macon but not sure how far from Macon to Quacks but i should think early afternoon.







OutFishHim said:


> I'm planning on getting there between noon and 1-ish..



 drivel love hurts



Muddyfoots said:


> Almost got the truck loaded with my junk. Y'all don't let me forget beer...



I no forget beer 



rhbama3 said:


> I thought the beer went in the truck first?



Not always



Muddyfoots said:


> Normally, but I decided to get it tomorrow.



Me too


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 7, 2010)

Muddyfoots said:


> Almost got the truck loaded with my junk.* Y'all don't let me forget beer*...


 
Like there's a prayer in the hot place that this will happen...


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> This was packed, and loaded for W.A.R. III.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 560940
> ...



 Good pack job!!!! I'm bringin' a trailer to keep all on one level




Hankus said:


> Looks like a late departure for FPG
> 
> But no worries  I still be there Friday





rhbama3 said:


> I'm planning to leave here about 10 or 11am tomorrow. It takes me about 2 hours to get to Macon but not sure how far from Macon to Quacks but i should think early afternoon.



I'm plannin' on leavin' around 10am, BUT......


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2010)

Rutt....glad you posted that pic. Almost forgot D.O. and 12" pot


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 7, 2010)

well, sitting in Jackson and the truck is L O A D E D!!!!  Seriously... i gots way to much crap...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 7, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> The people around us at the Days Inn .... will never be the same again!
> 
> 
> I concur! Btw ... I have the pork shoulder marinating fir ya




Cant wait to try it! I bet its gonna be gooooood! 


Nautical Son said:


> Something tells me there's gonna be some adults who need eye patches....
> 
> 
> Almost forgot....10 year old UNOPENED bottle of Crown is coming along for the ride too....




Hello.... Friend. 



Muddyfoots said:


> Almost got the truck loaded with my junk. Y'all don't let me forget beer...




If you forget the beer i get to punch you in the gut.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 7, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> well, sitting in Jackson and the truck is L O A D E D!!!!  Seriously... i gots way to much crap...



Seriously as long as ya ain't fergit my drink I don't care


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 7, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Seriously as long as ya ain't fergit my drink I don't care



Dont worry... I have *1* drink for ya!  I cant afford to quench your thirst all weekend!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Oct 7, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Like there's a prayer in the hot place that this will happen...



Just sayin..



> If you forget the beer i get to punch you in the gut.



Twice.


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 7, 2010)

hey make the next gathering closer to metter


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> well, sitting in Jackson and the truck is L O A D E D!!!!  Seriously... i gots way to much crap...



You'd better have space for 3 washtubs of wood going home


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 7, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> You'd better have space for 3 washtubs of wood going home



man i forgot about that... i will work something out.   Im bringing a lot of firewood so all that will be burned this weekend and thatwill free up some space.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 7, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> hey make the next gathering closer to metter





Sure thing buddy!


note to self: next gathering shall be a minimum of 200 miles from metter.


----------



## Strych9 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Seriously as long as ya ain't fergit my drink I don't care



I got a drink for ya hank!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Oct 7, 2010)

Hey Matt, I've got some homemade summer sausage, from last year, that needs to be eaten. You wanna make some pig candy?


----------



## Otis (Oct 7, 2010)

hhhhmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Hankus (Oct 7, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> I got a drink for ya hank!



Thanks Strych I prishate ya


----------



## Strych9 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Thanks Strych I prishate ya



yesssir!  Its the same bottle of lime stuff you were drankin in dublin that night!  should be good and aged!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 7, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I breed little pirates...duh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 7, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> OutFishHim said:
> 
> 
> > I breed little pirates...duh...
> ...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 7, 2010)

Muddyfoots said:


> Hey Matt, I've got some homemade summer sausage, from last year, that needs to be eaten. You wanna make some pig candy?



bring it... ya never know what will get cooked! I dont have the smoker but i can do it on my barrel grill sho nuf!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 7, 2010)

Self! said:


> hhhhmmmmmmmmmm



Great... idjit has arrived....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 7, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> hey make the next gathering closer to metter


 
If we do a Winter Gathering near Savannah will that suit you?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> man i forgot about that... i will work something out.   Im bringing a lot of firewood so all that will be burned this weekend and thatwill free up some space.



Ahhhh.....you can 'MAKE IT FIT'


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 7, 2010)

Been awake 24 hours now,truck is loaded.Time for bed,I'll check back in the morn before I leave....OBKB?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 7, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> yesssir!  Its the same bottle of lime stuff you were drankin in dublin that night!  should be good and aged!



Wondered where that rascal went. Well I started it so I mite as well finish it


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 7, 2010)

Evening folks.  I see FPG is on top of the topic list tonight..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 7, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Evening folks. I see FPG is on top of the topic list tonight..


 
Who would have thunk it...


----------



## Hankus (Oct 7, 2010)

Thunk, I ain't thunk I hardly read that magazine


----------



## Otis (Oct 7, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Great... idjit has arrived....


 

do you think just m a y b e  yall can beat Tennessee this weekend?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 7, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Who would have thunk it...



I ain't as thunk as you drink I am...


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 7, 2010)

grocery store run is done. Once again, the budget of some third world countries are less than what i spend on a weekend camping trip! 
Gonna eat some supper and ten make an ice run and get the truck loaded. Got the usual 12 pack of Bud, but decided to try a Dundee variety pack as well as Dews, water, tea, and coffee. Gotta stay hydrated!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 7, 2010)

Self! said:


> do you think just m a y b e yall can beat Tennessee this weekend?


 
You haven't heard????
Here, I'll risk copyright violations and post the news;

BREAKING NEWS / Athens Georgia

During the UGA Football practice today one of the players noticed a strange white powdery substance on the field. Coach Mark Richt immediatly suspended practice and notified the GBI.

After analysis of the substance the GBI investigators determined that the white powdery substance was the goal line.





Redneck Maguiver said:


> I ain't as thunk as you drink I am...


 
Really Occifer, I've only had tee martooni's....


----------



## slip (Oct 7, 2010)

set up in a creek bottom with acorns all over the ground, and thick bedding areas.

kicked up 2 or 3 deer just getting in there, though i didnt see many tracks or scat


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 7, 2010)

Dang Slip, you ran everyone off...


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 7, 2010)

Fatback is cooking and lima beans will go in shortly. Just finished cutting up two large packs of chicken wings too.
I'm going to attempt to leave the trailer at home. It's gonna be tight but i think i can make it with coolers stacked up!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 7, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Fatback is cooking and lima beans will go in shortly. Just finished cutting up two large packs of chicken wings too.
> I'm going to attempt to leave the trailer at home. It's gonna be tight but i think i can make it with coolers stacked up!


 
Good plan, you'll need to refine that skill when pulling a popup...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 7, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good plan, you'll need to refine that skill when pulling a popup...


But some of the stuff can always be packed away in the camper!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 7, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> But some of the stuff can always be packed away in the camper!!


 
Don't give away all of our secrets..!!!!


----------



## deermeat270 (Oct 7, 2010)

Test?


----------



## Bubbette (Oct 7, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good plan, you'll need to refine that skill when pulling a popup...



Who says he's gettin' a popup? I've decided to put hardwood floors in instead.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 7, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> But some of the stuff can always be packed away in the camper!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't give away all of our secrets..!!!!



Anybody that brings a Pop up to FPG can expect a visit from me at some point. Even Bubbette is kinda excited about the possibility. Thelack of a toilet and shower are deal breakers for her though. I did see a nice popup shower and portable toilet at Wallyworld along with a propane powered water heater/shower combo that might be the answer.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 7, 2010)

deermeat270 said:


> Test?



Did you pass?


----------



## deermeat270 (Oct 7, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Did you pass?



Yep


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 7, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Who says he's gettin' a popup? I've decided to put hardwood floors in instead.


 
They make campers with hardwood floors.. But it's gonna take something bigger than the Yota to tow it... Oh, and a second mortgage..

The hardwood floors are an option, but maybe you could settle for this level of roughing it;
http://coachmenrv.com/products/model/gallery/?ProductID=3&SeriesID=56&Product=Fifth Wheels&Series=Brookstone


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 7, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Anybody that brings a Pop up to FPG can expect a visit from me at some point. Even Bubbette is kinda excited about the possibility. Thelack of a toilet and shower are deal breakers for her though. I did see a nice popup shower and portable toilet at Wallyworld along with a propane powered water heater/shower combo that might be the answer.



Yeah, I been thinking and looking around myself for a slide-in for the duelly.  Just not sure I won't to go there yet.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## Bubbette (Oct 7, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They make campers with hardwood floors.. But it's gonna take something bigger than the Yota to tow it... Oh, and a second mortgage..
> 
> The hardwood floors are an option, but maybe you could settle for this level of roughing it;
> http://coachmenrv.com/products/model/gallery/?ProductID=3&SeriesID=56&Product=Fifth Wheels&Series=Brookstone



I think I could handle roughin' it like that. But talk about a second mortgage!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 7, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Yeah, I been thinking and looking around myself for a slide-in for the duelly. Just not sure I won't to go there yet.


 
HOLY COW !!! (copyright violation against Dawg2)

They have side entry triple slide out slide in campers!!!

http://www.truckcamperwarehouse.com/chalet-truck-campers.php


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 7, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> I think I could handle roughin' it like that. But talk about a second mortgage!


 
I've been in one of those. Humbling doesn't describe it.


----------



## deerehauler (Oct 7, 2010)

evening!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 7, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't give away all of our secrets..!!!!


He would have figured it out sooner or later!!

Baldfish, and I Got the camper set up this evening, and half of the stuff........Just got to bring the food, and cookware tomorrow!!


----------



## slip (Oct 7, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang Slip, you ran everyone off...



yeah i know, im good at that.

Night yall, everyone be safe this weekend and have fun.


----------



## deerehauler (Oct 7, 2010)

slip said:


> yeah i know, im good at that.
> 
> Night yall, everyone be safe this weekend and have fun.



Or was it me


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 7, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> For Yara


Just thank God there will be children there!


Nautical Son said:


> You really think she'd wear that much?



You should know better than to warn them 




Yes ladies & gents I will be on my best behavior ... if I must. We all know that I spit it out as I see it and have no problems telling it like it is. Also ... (sit down y'all) I am a natural nudist. Clothes were invented by an insecure woman ... which I am not ... at any weight, color, or height. I'm an aquired taste and NO there will be NO taste tests going on ... unless your avatar has vampire teeth  rawrrrrr


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2010)

Y'all just had to mention pop-ups, didn't ya???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 7, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all just had to mention pop-ups, didn't ya???


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Just thank God there will be children there!
> 
> 
> You should know better than to warn them
> ...





Alright.....got everything(I  *think*) loaded except the COLD food. 

Dang...I'm worn out just tryin' to think of everything


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



I haven't given up just yet


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 7, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I haven't given up just yet



me neither! Just found one that looks like its got everything i want and the price is good. Bubbette and her brother are gonna go look at it this weekend and see what they think. It needs new poles for the awning and a battery,  but other than that looks immaculate.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 7, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Just thank God there will be children there!
> 
> 
> You should know better than to warn them
> ...



oh yeah! My camera. Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 7, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> oh yeah! My camera. Thanks for reminding me!



Behave mister


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> me neither! Just found one that looks like its got everything i want and the price is good. Bubbette and her brother are gonna go look at it this weekend and see what they think. It needs new poles for the awning and a battery,  but other than that looks immaculate.



I should have taken the owner's offer to use his (for FPG) that's for sale (unadvertised) next door to my brother but felt a little weird using it like that. I've never even met the guy I'll eventually look at it though.


----------



## deerehauler (Oct 7, 2010)

Yall got me all fired up to get down there myself sat!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 7, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Behave mister



you first. 
Looking forward to finally meeting you and the Nautical Son tomorrow!


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 7, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> you first.
> Looking forward to finally meeting you and the Nautical Son tomorrow!



Same here doc and I am behavin


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2010)

OK ladies and gents....I'm gonna call it a night. Get up and finish loading the last few things and head that way.

Looking forward to meeting and seeing everyone there!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 7, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> OK ladies and gents....I'm gonna call it a night. Get up and finish loading the last few things and head that way.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting and seeing everyone there!!!



yeah, i need to call i a night too. Got a lot more to do in the morning tan i planned on. Took a while for the Lima's to cool down enough to put in ziploc's. See you tomorrow!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> me neither! Just found one that looks like its got everything i want and the price is good. Bubbette and her brother are gonna go look at it this weekend and see what they think. It needs new poles for the awning and a battery,  but other than that looks immaculate.


The awning is easily replaced for about 2-300 dollars

BTW while I've got you on the line..............I borrowed Quacks trailer to get the hay bales, and I think the wiring harness was too short............Anyway I need someone to help me rewire Quack's Trailer.........Is there any possibility you could help me out??


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 8, 2010)

Ok, I just made my bed in the camper.....and I think that's it....



Jeff C. said:


> Ahhhh.....you can 'MAKE IT FIT'



I bet that is the first time anyone's told him that.




JK....ya man!



YaraG. said:


> Just thank God there will be children there!
> 
> 
> You should know better than to warn them
> ...







rhbama3 said:


> oh yeah! My camera. Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## Bubbette (Oct 8, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> The awning is easily replaced for about 2-300 dollars
> 
> BTW while I've got you on the line..............I borrowed Quacks trailer to get the hay bales, and I think the wiring harness was too short............Anyway I need someone to help me rewire Quack's Trailer.........Is there any possibility you could help me out??



You obviously don't remember his fiasco with wiring the horse trailer. If he says yes, then someone please take pics!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 8, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> OK ladies and gents....I'm gonna call it a night. Get up and finish loading the last few things and head that way.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting and seeing everyone there!!!


About done here as well!!......See Ya'll tomorrow



Bubbette said:


> You obviously don't remember his fiasco with wiring the horse trailer. If he says yes, then someone please take pics!


I do remember!!........Why do you think I asked........I will have a camera on hand this time!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 8, 2010)

Mornin friends
soon as I get done with this chicken biscuit I'm heading southeast


----------



## Hankus (Oct 8, 2010)

werkin sucks. Wisht I could hit the lotto and do what I wanted when I wanted. They say you get bored easily when you do that but I would really love to test that theory. My guess is that those type people didn't hav3 enuff hobbies to start with 


Oh and fangmama that teethed av still makes my skin crawl  kindly more so after CSI last nite


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> werkin sucks. Wisht I could hit the lotto and do what I wanted when I wanted. They say you get bored easily when you do that but I would really love to test that theory. My guess is that those type people didn't hav3 enuff hobbies to start with
> 
> 
> Oh and fangmama that teethed av still makes my skin crawl  kindly more so after CSI last nite


 
Thank God it's just an avatar and not really her. She has skinny little lizard lips...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Just thank God there will be children there!
> 
> 
> You should know better than to warn them
> ...





Oh SNAP!!!!!!!!



How 'bout a little Nekkid Twista??


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 8, 2010)

Mornin' yall.  Gots a full day of work ahead of me then it is off to FPG!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh SNAP!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> How 'bout a little Nekkid Twista??






Gotta feelin I'm gonna regret that request. . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2010)

Mornin' folkses!!! Well.....I hope my first cup of coffee this morning isn't gonna be an indication of my FPG debut. It ended up on the floor and counter-top.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2010)

Later guys, gotta get my 2-3 hrs "beauty" sleep before ya'll get here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta feelin I'm gonna regret that request. . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Later guys, gotta get my 2-3 hrs "beauty" sleep before ya'll get here.



See ya in a little while Quacky!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> See ya in a little while Quacky!!!



Looking forward to meatin ya Chief!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 8, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> The awning is easily replaced for about 2-300 dollars
> 
> BTW while I've got you on the line..............I borrowed Quacks trailer to get the hay bales, and I think the wiring harness was too short............Anyway I need someone to help me rewire Quack's Trailer.........Is there any possibility you could help me out??



The awning is in good shape, it's just the poles that need replacing. I wouldn't think they would be that much.
 No, i will not be playing wif elecrical stuff again anytime soon.


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 8, 2010)

Mornin The day moving slow for anyone else?


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 8, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Mornin The day moving slow for anyone else?



YES!


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 8, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh SNAP!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> How 'bout a little Nekkid Twista??



I don't like tea bags  


Mornin y'all .... are we ready!!!??!! A little slow on the home front ... daddy isn't feeling well. Don't y'all worry ... he won't stay home. Even though he is throwing up and barely movin ... stubborn mule!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2010)

Rollin' out!!! See y'all later.....


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 8, 2010)

Morning Folks.  Got all loaded then put everything on the truck and Bike.  See ya'll alittle later..


Rollin' Rollin' Rollin'


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 8, 2010)

On the road!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 8, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> On the road!



You are the only one in here!


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 8, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> You are the only one in here!




I always talk to myself! 

:rolf:


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 8, 2010)

Dangit!  G/F has decided last minute that she is gonna come.  So now instead of leaving from work, i gotta drive 20 miles back to the west side of Atlanta, just to turn around and drive all the way back to head to FPG. 

Women!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 8, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I always talk to myself!
> 
> :rolf:



You must be light because the mothes are coming to the flame 
They are circling below.



jsullivan03 said:


> Dangit!  G/F has decided last minute that she is gonna come.  So now instead of leaving from work, i gotta drive 20 miles back to the west side of Atlanta, just to turn around and drive all the way back to head to FPG.
> 
> Women!




Win the arguement yes dear


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 8, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Dangit!  G/F has decided last minute that she is gonna come.  So now instead of leaving from work, i gotta drive 20 miles back to the west side of Atlanta, just to turn around and drive all the way back to head to FPG.
> 
> Women!



Jamie, I believe I would be telling her to meet you at your office!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 8, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Jamie, I believe I would be telling her to meet you at your office!



We leave her car in the parking lot of my work (industrial park in Doraville), it won't be here when we get back.  If it is, there won't be any windows in it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 8, 2010)

trucks loaded! Just got to take a shower, get clothes, and ice and then i AM outta here!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 8, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Dangit! G/F has decided last minute that she is gonna come. So now instead of leaving from work, i gotta drive 20 miles back to the west side of Atlanta, just to turn around and drive all the way back to head to FPG.
> 
> Women!


 
Can't live with em', can't live with em'..

Truck loaded, camper hooked up, new bottle of 40 Creek bought, ready to roll @ 15:00.


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 8, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> You must be light because the mothes are coming to the flame
> They are circling below.



Hmmm....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 8, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hmmm....


 
I hope you're "hmmmming" from your phone, otherwise your not going to be there at 1---ish..


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 8, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I hope you're "hmmmming" from your phone, otherwise your not going to be there at 1---ish..



I am! 

Just got on 20 Eastbound!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 8, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I am!
> 
> Just got on 20 Eastbound!


 
Give us a Po Po report on I-20....


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 8, 2010)

Quit rubbing it in 

Tripod is asking if everyone will send him a PM and remind him not to forget anything at the house...I think he's having trouble this morning


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 8, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I am!
> 
> Just got on 20 Eastbound!



If you're goin via GA 15 and need somewhere to have lunch, stop by and see Mrs Holcomb at Holcombs bbq.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 8, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Quit rubbing it in
> 
> Tripod is asking if everyone will send him a PM and remind him not to forget anything at the house...I think he's having trouble this morning



Got to have something for the trading blacket.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 8, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Got to have something for the trading blacket.


 
Boomerangs and digeridoo's???


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 8, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Got to have something for the trading blacket.



Knew I forgot something.


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 8, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Give us a Po Po report on I-20....



Lightly scattered in Dekalb..


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 8, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> If you're goin via GA 15 and need somewhere to have lunch, stop by and see Mrs Holcomb at Holcombs bbq.



That does sound good...


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 8, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Got to have something for the trading blacket.



    



jsullivan03 said:


> Knew I forgot something.



Don't worry...you can get it when you go home...same as Tripod 



OutFishHim said:


> That does sound good...



That place has character...sawdust floors and all.   Just be careful once you get in Green county..the cops are ridiculous there.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 8, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Lightly scattered in Dekalb..


 
I said Po Po,,,,,,,,not hashbrown...


----------



## Strych9 (Oct 8, 2010)

guess I better hit the road.  looks like everybodys doin it.  common lee...leave work early.  they won't mind...common...


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 8, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I said Po Po,,,,,,,,not hashbrown...








Kim just passed us on his bike. Looks like he was bundled up for a snow storm!


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 8, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> guess I better hit the road.  looks like everybodys doin it.  common lee...leave work early.  they won't mind...common...



I'm probably leaving here at the latest around 3 

You bringin remake?


----------



## Strych9 (Oct 8, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> I'm probably leaving here at the latest around 3
> 
> You bringin remake?



Nice!  Remake aint gonna make it.  She went into heat this week, so she's statying home. 

I'll see ya out there!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 8, 2010)

Everyone have a good one here this weekend. We'll post pics of what you missed..........


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> The awning is in good shape, it's just the poles that need replacing. I wouldn't think they would be that much.
> No, i will not be playing wif elecrical stuff again anytime soon.





Just a quick driveby..........Folks are starting to filter in to FPG........See ya'll there!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 8, 2010)

Hay flipped & in place - check
Cooler's loaded - check
chicken pen loaded - check (pics later)
chairs loaded - check
suitcase - check
"goodie" bags that were promised -  check
camera with extra battery - double check
Doobie bathed & smelling........ well ok, he still smells like a dog! but he looks Marvelous in his new collar!! 
welp, looks like we're 'bout to head out after throwing the horses some hay! 
Everyone headed out - have a safe trip see ya'll in a few, those staying behind, be ready for pics & possibly some late night texts!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 8, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Just a quick driveby..........Folks are starting to filter in to FPG........See ya'll there!!


 Hey darlin', last minute stuff & we'll be headed your way!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 8, 2010)

2 more hours of work. (and then 3 hours on the road)


----------



## Keebs (Oct 8, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> 2 more hours of work. (and then 3 hours on the road)


well that su............. uuuuhhh, stinks to high heavens!! 
Just got a text from Yara, Troy's feeling better & their E.T.A. is about 2 hr.'s........... ok, I'm outta here now...............


----------



## Hankus (Oct 8, 2010)

One more idjit en route


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> One more idjit en route



So your saying it is a convoy


----------



## Hankus (Oct 8, 2010)

Its sumthin I bleve we too scattered for a convoy


----------



## Hankus (Oct 8, 2010)

They were outta stones


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 8, 2010)

:





Hankus said:


> They were outta stones



NOt the way they drivel


----------



## Hankus (Oct 8, 2010)

No KeyStones


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 8, 2010)

Nic please let me know that you're ok ... Text me.


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 8, 2010)

Methinks I'm always destined to set up in the dark 

will be leavin within an hour


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 8, 2010)

On da road!


----------



## StriperAddict (Oct 8, 2010)

Hope you folks have a great time this weekend @ FPG.  Sorry we couldn't make it...  yeah, I know, I'm starting to "show up" like a former Admin on here !  

Tonight is a dinner date w the Mrs., then back to work on a late night project, maybe 'till 3a  !!


----------



## Otis (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 8, 2010)

Ok made here. Come in slow pokes, get it in gear.


----------



## Harley45 (Oct 8, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Ok made here. Come in slow pokes, get it in gear.



Pics. please


----------



## slip (Oct 8, 2010)

didnt see anything in the morning, got down and kicked up two does that were bedded down right near.
on the way out dad ticked off a small copper head, and he _really_ wasnt happy when i flung him in the bushes with a stick

talked to a DNR and he told us about a place with some hogs, went and looked around and _almost_ had a shot at a doe. she poked her head out and did the scooby doo run.

try again in the morning...and morning after that...


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 8, 2010)

Wonder how many haybale stories we'll be hearing about tomorrow.


----------



## Otis (Oct 8, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> Wonder how many haybale stories we'll be hearing about tomorrow.


 



There is NO WAY I would ever go to sleep around Quack!


----------



## Resica (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## Seth carter (Oct 9, 2010)

DAY 1 one down killed this one around 8 o clock this morning with my 243only saw one this mornin and only heard 3 shots counting mine


----------



## slip (Oct 9, 2010)

Gratz seth.

didnt have any luck this morning my self, but im going back out here soon.


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 9, 2010)

slip said:


> Gratz seth.
> 
> didnt have any luck this morning my self, but im going back out here soon.



im going tomorow going to take my 30-30 then


----------



## slip (Oct 9, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> im going tomorow going to take my 30-30 then



yeah im going again in the morning for the day.

tryin to get first blood for the 30-06



had deer under my stand this morning before sun up, and they were bedded back down by the time i could shoot...havent moved all day because of the heat. a bucnh of hunters on this WMA and only 3 deer killed in 2 days so i know it aint just me


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 9, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> DAY 1 one down killed this one around 8 o clock this morning with my 243only saw one this mornin and only heard 3 shots counting mine


Good job  Seth. Cap mount dat rack an get da smokkr going. 
 Congrats man!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 9, 2010)

*Ya well i like'um Ga's own Drivin an Crying!*

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/h_3CvrKWQe0?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/h_3CvrKWQe0?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 9, 2010)

*Age may take it's toll, but still great blues/ metal!*

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8CalcTiZag4?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8CalcTiZag4?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 9, 2010)

*Good friendz great timez. Freakin rok!*

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bZJkywYHVQg?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bZJkywYHVQg?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## chuckb7718 (Oct 9, 2010)

Allman Brothers tonight for me!


----------



## slip (Oct 9, 2010)

so dad and i go back hunting, we get to our spot and see there's a truck parked close...so we're just gunna get the stand and move.

we start down the trail and i hear talking, i stop to listen and the talking stops..weird we get close to where the stand was and the brush was shakeing...weirder then we see them and they see us, we stand out in the open thinking its hunters so they see our orange and dont shoot at moving brush

here is where it gets good....i look up and see that our stand is gone, it aint in the tree or on the ground. so now we know they took it and their running to their truck, we run to dads truck and pull a 'dukes of hazzard' and cut them off before they could get the stand in the back of the truck.

they start all of this stuff about they didnt know there was a hunt going on, then it was some lady told them to take out peoples stands so...we got the stand back and no one got hurt...but i didnt get to hunt there this afternoon.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Oct 9, 2010)

Dang Slipper! Sounds like a bunch a  crap for a huntt!!!!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Oct 9, 2010)

I wanna be at FPG!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 9, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> I wanna be at FPG!


Hey Chuck. Yeah me too but too much un deknowing in plans to be there. 
 So we juz here rokin an eating.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 9, 2010)

Good luck on next hunt there Slip!!!
 I hope yew kill a wallhanger


----------



## slip (Oct 9, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> I wanna be at FPG!


yeah me too...


hogtrap44 said:


> Good luck on next hunt there Slip!!!
> I hope yew kill a wallhanger



thanks man.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 9, 2010)

slip said:


> yeah me too...
> 
> 
> thanks man.


Hey there Slip! Man i hope you get a big'un lil' buddy. Ifn ya want to hog hunt, ima plannin a hunt wid DJ an mabe Benji. You welcome to come too. 
 Could get a good swamp buck as well. 
 What say you?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 9, 2010)

*O h wow, remember these guys? Serious azid boys. Or sumpin like dat. Hey it's da 70's*

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/u0iuaxvkXv4?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/u0iuaxvkXv4?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Keebs (Oct 9, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> DAY 1 one down killed this one around 8 o clock this morning with my 243only saw one this mornin and only heard 3 shots counting mine


 Congrats Seth!! 



slip said:


> so dad and i go back hunting, we get to our spot and see there's a truck parked close...so we're just gunna get the stand and move.
> 
> we start down the trail and i hear talking, i stop to listen and the talking stops..weird we get close to where the stand was and the brush was shakeing...weirder then we see them and they see us, we stand out in the open thinking its hunters so they see our orange and dont shoot at moving brush
> 
> ...


 glad ya got your stand back!
Oh  you have a package headed your way! 



chuckb7718 said:


> I wanna be at FPG!


 Lemme juss say......................

What happens at FPG STAYS at FPG!!! 
I had a BLAST got to meet some new folks, put faces with names, and got to spend time with some of the best folks on God's Green Earth!!

Thanks to Quack, Rutt & all that got this thing put together!! 
Oh & the ceremony for Coozie was well, let's just say, it was well documented and came full circle, I just hate Bobby had to miss it!!
Pics to follow as soon as I can get them downloaded & "fixed"!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 9, 2010)

*Wow what a time to be had. WOW!*

Hey Keebs, love ya so here ya go. Have a safe travel back.
 Need anything, juz holla. 
 Herez to ya . Man we roked to dis sum deyala oho be selekha<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/g3VCfCsX5Yo?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/g3VCfCsX5Yo?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>la. Here go!!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 9, 2010)

*Hey Keebs, remember when dis made ya dizzy?*

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/poPCStBHfmI?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/poPCStBHfmI?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Benji314 (Oct 10, 2010)

i HATE working on the weekend


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 10, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> i HATE working on the weekend


Yeah i know, but keep Nov open bud.


----------



## Benji314 (Oct 10, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Yeah i know, but keep Nov open bud.



I'm trying to. 

I was out on my land the other day and found a few signs that we have hogs running around. Looks like I'm going to be busy here shortly.


----------



## magoo (Oct 10, 2010)

Mornin Trap  What's cookin?


----------



## magoo (Oct 10, 2010)

magoo said:


> Mornin Trap  What's cookin?



Oooooohhhhhh Hogtrap where be you?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 10, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> I'm trying to.
> 
> I was out on my land the other day and found a few signs that we have hogs running around. Looks like I'm going to be busy here shortly.


Wow, that sounds like a plan. Let me know ifn ya got too many. I can help with that.



magoo said:


> Oooooohhhhhh Hogtrap where be you?


HEY bud, good seeing ya. I been everywhere i ned to be. Always productive ya know.


----------



## Benji314 (Oct 10, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Wow, that sounds like a plan. Let me know ifn ya got too many. I can help with that.
> 
> HEY bud, good seeing ya. I been everywhere i ned to be. Always productive ya know.



Will do. So far all I have found was one spot they rooted up and one spot that they have been wallering around in the mud. 

i went out there earlier in the week and didn't see anything other than a bunch of turkeys, one small buck, and three dogs I scared the fool out of.


----------



## magoo (Oct 10, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Wow, that sounds like a plan. Let me know ifn ya got too many. I can help with that.
> 
> HEY bud, good seeing ya. I been everywhere i ned to be. Always productive ya know.



Know the feeellllinggg.  Mosst times at work I feel re-productive...... Always re-doing something somebody already tried to do before me!!!!!! Guess I better wash my ears and neck, got another 12 tomorrer after 12 today.   Ya'll boys keep em straight and if you get what you're looking fer in the woods,  thank the spirit of your bounty for me.  I mean like the Indians (American) do it. I do it with squirrel on up to deer.  Try it and I promise you'l l feelsomething within yourself that's good.  Nite all


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 10, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Will do. So far all I have found was one spot they rooted up and one spot that they have been wallering around in the mud.
> 
> i went out there earlier in the week and didn't see anything other than a bunch of turkeys, one small buck, and three dogs I scared the fool out of.


 Well, mabe take out da pigs an let deer have a chance to feed. I ken help with that, we haint even gota launch da boat. But i'm ready either way. A killz a kill rekon. 
 Well ima outtahere, big day comin up. Nite all.


----------



## Sweetwater (Oct 10, 2010)

I smell hangover...


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 10, 2010)

You smell peaches....


----------



## Keebs (Oct 10, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> You smell peaches....


Wonder what Muddy smells???


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Wonder what Muddy smells???



what the heck!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 10, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> what the heck!


Wabbit ears...................


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Wonder what Muddy smells???






 I do not even want to know. Spare me the details.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 10, 2010)

Where are all the haybale pics Keebs?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 10, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> You smell peaches....


Are you feeling better now??

Ok, gotta finish unloading and getting stuff done, I hate the photo program on my laptop so it may be Tuesday (Unc's funeral tomorrow  ) before I get the rest of mine resized & ready to post.


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Wabbit ears...................



pink ones


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 10, 2010)

Well now!!!! That was different..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well now!!!! That was different..



You don't have a clue . . .


----------



## Hankus (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm home


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 10, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You don't have a clue . . .


 
I've got pictures that say otherwise..


----------



## Hankus (Oct 10, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> DAY 1 one down killed this one around 8 o clock this morning with my 243only saw one this mornin and only heard 3 shots counting mine







Hooked On Quack said:


> You don't have a clue . . .



Howdy Unkle Drankus I prishate ya tolerating me for the weekend


----------



## Keebs (Oct 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well now!!!! That was different..






Hooked On Quack said:


> You don't have a clue . . .






Hankus said:


> I'm home




I hope I didn't miss *too* much by leaving last night......... 
Quack, thanks for everything, I don't know how next year can be topped!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I hope I didn't miss *too* much by leaving last night.........
> Quack, thanks for everything, I don't know how next year can be topped!!


 
Next year hasn't happened yet....


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 10, 2010)

It was good to meet you, Hankus.  Glad you made it home and hope your chickens are doing OK.  

It was good to meet some of the Drivelers this weekend.  

And a big Thanks Again to Mr. Quackers for providing a great place and good company.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 10, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> It was good to meet you, Hankus. Glad you made it home and hope your chickens are doing OK.
> 
> It was good to meet some of the Drivelers this weekend.
> 
> And a big Thanks Again to Mr. Quackers for providing a great place and good company.


 
Good to meet you and Hanksephus both.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 10, 2010)

AWesome weekend at FPG,  for those that missed it,  WOW...  Great time, Great Food, and even the Best fellowship around..


----------



## Keebs (Oct 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Next year hasn't happened yet....


 ok, how about "I don't know how next year can be better than this year?"...........  You knew what I wuz sayin!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> ok, how about "I don't know how next year can be better than this year?"...........  You knew what I wuz sayin!!



With this bunch of pranksters???  Anything is possible.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 10, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> With this bunch of pranksters???  Anything is possible.


true, true!!


----------



## F14Gunner (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks quack for the place to enjoy a great weekend with friends and good food  .


----------



## Muddyfoots (Oct 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Wabbit ears...................



I had forgot about that.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 10, 2010)

I put up a few pics of FPG on my Facebook page (easier than doing a bunch of them here)

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/hugh.reece


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Wonder what Muddy smells???


OMG!!!!!!


Keebs said:


> Are you feeling better now??
> 
> Ok, gotta finish unloading and getting stuff done, I hate the photo program on my laptop so it may be Tuesday (Unc's funeral tomorrow  ) before I get the rest of mine resized & ready to post.


Much better mama Keebs ty.


Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've got pictures that say otherwise..


Hush your mouth mister!!!!


Redneck Maguiver said:


> AWesome weekend at FPG,  for those that missed it,  WOW...  Great time, Great Food, and even the Best fellowship around..


Here Here! I had a blast and it was great meeting you.


Muddyfoots said:


> I had forgot about that.



Infraction Infraction Infraction!!!!


Here are some pics for tagging y'all ...
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?p...php?aid=44414&id=100000149601590&notif_t=like


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 10, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Here are some pics for tagging y'all ...
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?p...php?aid=44414&id=100000149601590&notif_t=like





I can`t see em?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I can`t see em?


 
Register on FB.....

It's easier to load photo's over there. You can load a ton of them at once and you don't have to resize them..


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Register on FB.....
> 
> It's easier to load photo's over there. You can load a ton of them at once and you don't have to resize them..





That weren`t a facebook event, it was a GON event!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> That weren`t a facebook event, it was a GON event!!


 
Not sure, Ace Hardward donated the most goodies....


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I can`t see em?



135 pics posted .... guess you're gonna have to register, huh?????


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2010)

< Smoked, Cajun stuffed, Pork Tenderloin, sammich from FPG!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 10, 2010)

greetings fellow Woodyites!
Man, what a weekend! The down side was listening to the Tide go down in flames, but the cooking and comraderie couldn't be beat. Just finished getting everything unloaded and about to fry the remaining oysters from the weekend. Awesome time everyone!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> greetings fellow Woodyites!
> Man, what a weekend! The down side was listening to the Tide go down in flames, but the cooking and comraderie couldn't be beat. Just finished getting everything unloaded and about to fry the remaining oysters from the weekend. Awesome time everyone!



Yes sir, Robert....I feel your PAIN for the Tide. As far as the cooking, comraderie, and just the opportunity to meet and spend time with everyone at OUR first gathering was incredible. Great Time!!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 10, 2010)

Lawd what a weekend... so much to discuss from last night.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Lawd what a weekend... so much to discuss from last night.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 10, 2010)

pics man...we need pics.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 10, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Lawd what a weekend... so much to discuss from last night.



Are you sure we Really NEED to go there???


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>




I give Teri two thumbs up!  




Sterlo58 said:


> pics man...we need pics.



They are all in my head... now my mind needs to be erased.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Yes sir, Robert....I feel your PAIN for the Tide. As far as the cooking, comraderie, and just the opportunity to meet and spend time with everyone at OUR first gathering was incredible. Great Time!!!!


 
Man it was great to meet you. I thought all that jibberish Teri was talking about you was uncalled for. I think you're a great guy, despite what she was telling me..


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I give Teri two thumbs up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 You do realize I'm gonna pass that info onto her eventually.....right????


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Man it was great to meet you. I thought all that jibberish Teri was talking about you was uncalled for. I think you're a great guy, despite what she was telling me..




Yeah...she always throwing me under the bus.....for good reason most of the time

Great meeting you finally Hugh, and that fine young feller Colin!!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> You do realize I'm gonna pass that info onto her eventually.....right????



Yes I do.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 10, 2010)

Hey Jeff an all. How was your campout?
 Back to cooking supper round here.


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 10, 2010)

Jeff & OFH .... thank you for the examination


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 10, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Jeff & OFH .... thank you for the examination
> 
> View attachment 561360



Wow a campout and medical exam all in one.


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 10, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Wow a campout and medical exam all in one.



We had quite a few doctors on the field this weekend. I was also given a few other examinations but I don't need an infraction.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Yes I do.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2010)

Well....it's Official, we were the last ones to leave the FPG sight However, there was one bright spot, we got to see Ms Dawn and Quack one more time as we were hooking up the trailer


----------



## F14Gunner (Oct 10, 2010)

Anyone find a verizon phone, My wife seems to have lost her's someplace. Had to be there!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2010)

F14Gunner said:


> Anyone find a verizon phone, My wife seems to have lost her's someplace. Had to be there!



No sir.....but mine quit working while there. 

Haven't a clue as to why


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Well....it's Official, we were the last ones to leave the FPG sight However, there was one bright spot, we got to see Ms Dawn and Quack one more time as we were hooking up the trailer


Awww, tearfull good buys. The best kind.
 What happened to da cornbread?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Jeff an all. How was your campout?
> Back to cooking supper round here.



Howdy HT....wonderful time, to say the least!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 10, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> We had quite a few doctors on the field this weekend. I was also given a few other examinations but I don't need an infraction.



OK.....I will leave that one alone.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Awww, tearfull good buys. The best kind.
> What happened to da cornbread?



I don't know.....I missed a bunch of 'good' stuff


----------



## deerehauler (Oct 10, 2010)

Heck Iam trying to find my wifes soft sided united bank  cooler I brought down there I left it over by Mitches site saturday night and never grabbed it this mornin.


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 10, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> OK.....I will leave that one alone.



Best ya do ... 


Anyone seen Boneboy??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 10, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Best ya do ...
> 
> 
> Anyone seen Boneboy??


 
Why? Does he have the x-rays?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 10, 2010)

So we were about to leave this morning and my wife sees my Costa Del Mar sunglass case sitting there in my truck.  She says "did you get your glasses out of the tent? I said no, they were wrapped in a paper towel laying on the table in the tent..... She said "I think i threw them in the trash".     

fast forward through the anger, madness and choice words....

Jeff Raines was supposed to be taking the trash to the dump.  Well, i spied him and made jessica dig through the garbage to for my Costas.  Them thangs aint cheap!  Thank goodness (for her) that the glass wasn't broken.


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why? Does he have the x-rays?



Never mind idjit, Troy found him fir me.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 10, 2010)

Still can`t see no pics!


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> No sir.....but mine quit working while there.
> 
> Haven't a clue as to why



I bet it got wet 

Great meeting you and your family, Jeff!


----------



## Nautical Son (Oct 10, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com

99.9% are not G-rated.....you must register to view the pics....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Still can`t see no pics!


 
Ever tried resizing a couple hundred 5mb pics down to what this place will handle? It's easier to click on a link  sort of like when folks use those foto sites to link their pics on here.


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Still can`t see no pics!



Stop being so darn stubborn and register already!!! It's not sexy watching a grown man that wrestles gator, swims in the swamp, climbs poles, skins snakes, makes weapons out of rocks, and freezes his girls off .... whine!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ever tried resizing a couple hundred 5mb pics down to what this place will handle? It's easier to click on a link  sort of like when folks use those foto sites to link their pics on here.




Heckfire, I still don`t even know how to resize pics. 





YaraG. said:


> Stop being so darn stubborn and register already!!! It's not sexy watching a grown man that wrestles gator, swims in the swamp, climbs poles, skins snakes, makes weapons out of rocks, and freezes his girls off .... whine!!!!





Patience Woman!!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Oct 10, 2010)

Bout bed time......


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 10, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Best ya do ...
> 
> 
> Anyone seen Boneboy??



Here I am...no worse for wear


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 10, 2010)

Muddyfoots said:


> Bout bed time......


 
Lightweight....


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 10, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Here I am...no worse for wear



I had to check on one of my many nurses  btw that was a little embarrassing for me and I thank y'all for not making a fuss about it.


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 10, 2010)

How many of y'all would be up for a gathering in Savannah?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> I bet it got wet
> 
> Great meeting you and your family, Jeff!



It was in my pocket when I discovered it wasn't working....never left it outside or anything.

It was our pleasure, LeeI'm really glad you got to meet Jared


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 10, 2010)

How long is statute of limitations?


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 10, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> How many of y'all would be up for a gathering in Savannah?



oh heck yeah!~~~~~~~


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> How many of y'all would be up for a gathering in Savannah?



I would...


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> How long is statute of limitations?



 Evenin' Nic!!


----------



## deerehauler (Oct 10, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> How many of y'all would be up for a gathering in Savannah?



Oh yeah I would be up for it!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 10, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> How many of y'all would be up for a gathering in Savannah?



You know i would baby.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 10, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> How many of y'all would be up for a gathering in Savannah?


 




Jeff C. said:


> It was in my pocket when I discovered it wasn't working....never left it outside or anything.
> 
> It was our pleasure, LeeI'm really glad you got to meet Jared


 
That didn't really address the question...


----------



## Nautical Son (Oct 10, 2010)

nicodemus said:


> how long is statute of limitations?



2" ??????


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 10, 2010)

I started a thread on Around the Campfire about it.


----------



## Nautical Son (Oct 10, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> How many of y'all would be up for a gathering in Savannah?



I have now attended a gathering and I'm thinking we all need boats....the Chatham County police boat can't go everywhere.....I think a barrier island would be perfect for this group of deviant misfits...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 10, 2010)

Nautical Son said:


> I have now attended a gathering and I'm thinking we all need boats....the Chatham County police boat can't go everywhere.....I think a barrier island would be perfect for this group of deviant misfits...


 
Make it difficult why don't you....


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That didn't really address the question...



Well.....my feet never left the ground


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Well.....my feet never left the ground


 
I have to give that remark two thumbs up...


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 10, 2010)

Nautical Son said:


> I have now attended a gathering and I'm thinking we all need boats....the Chatham County police boat can't go everywhere.....I think a barrier island would be perfect for this group of deviant misfits...



My camper doesn't float...


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 10, 2010)

Oh yea.......Bounce........


----------



## Nautical Son (Oct 10, 2010)

I can float it....


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 10, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Oh yea.......Bounce........



Mum's the word


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 10, 2010)

Nautical Son said:


> I can float it....



I want to see your floaties!


----------



## slip (Oct 10, 2010)

thats all she wrote for this hunt, and didnt see a thing.

copper heads, heat, chasing down tree stand thieves, skeeters ticks and chiggers...everything that could go wrong did.

but atleast i can say i tried.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I have to give that remark two thumbs up...







OutFishHim said:


> Oh yea.......Bounce........







slip said:


> thats all she wrote for this hunt, and didnt see a thing.
> 
> copper heads, heat, chasing down tree stand thieves, skeeters ticks and chiggers...everything that could go wrong did.
> 
> but atleast i can say i tried.



Sorry to hear that, slip. Glad y'all caught the tree stand thieves.

I've got a delivery to make to you!!


----------



## slip (Oct 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Sorry to hear that, slip. Glad y'all caught the tree stand thieves.
> 
> I've got a delivery to make to you!!



its all good man, we got the stand back....and it was kind of funny the look on their faces...but after all of that the woods was kind of spooked up ya know..

awesome.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 10, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Oh yea.......Bounce........



Idjit 



slip said:


> thats all she wrote for this hunt, and didnt see a thing.
> 
> copper heads, heat, chasing down tree stand thieves, skeeters ticks and chiggers...everything that could go wrong did.
> 
> but atleast i can say i tried.



Dude I was shore hopin to see ya got one. Mebbe ya get one soon theys a lots of season left







I is draggin. Seems that nobody did all the werk at the house that I left so I been tryin to get it finished


----------



## Nautical Son (Oct 10, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> I want to see your floaties!



I'm pretty sure you don't wanna see em...


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 10, 2010)

Wow, five dayz and a bag drag till opening day. 

 Can hardly wait.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 10, 2010)

Nautical Son said:


> I'm pretty sure you don't wanna see em...


Yeah yew pobley right.


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 10, 2010)

Nautical Son said:


> I can float it....







slip said:


> thats all she wrote for this hunt, and didnt see a thing.
> 
> copper heads, heat, chasing down tree stand thieves, skeeters ticks and chiggers...everything that could go wrong did.
> 
> but atleast i can say i tried.



I'm sorry Slippers.



Jeff C. said:


>







Hankus said:


> Idjit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes?




That sucks.


----------



## slip (Oct 10, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Idjit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its all good man, i was just happy to be in the woods.
i got all season ahead of me


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 10, 2010)

Hey Slip, how you do today? Get anything?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2010)

Dang....can't keep my eyes open. Nite y'all


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 10, 2010)

Did someone say they wanted a pic of floaties?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang....can't keep my eyes open. Nite y'all


Nite Jeff. Get some rest and be ready to go t.m Ya gots a full day ahead ya know. Best of dayz to you.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 10, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So you agree then



Jeff C. said:


> Dang....can't keep my eyes open. Nite y'all



Nite man you taker easy


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did someone say they wanted a pic of floaties?


What are ya nutz? Don't make me puke bud.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 10, 2010)

I fixin get anudder beer n a bed y'all taker as she comes, and may she come easy.





And if y'all see sulli tell him I found a way ta sneak him in my sig line


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did someone say they wanted a pic of floaties?



I see these two found ONE of Daddys floaties ....  


OFH ... it would make your camper feel likle this ...


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 10, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Slip, how you do today? Get anything?



Missed you this weekend Craig.



Jeff C. said:


> Dang....can't keep my eyes open. Nite y'all



Night Handsome...



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did someone say they wanted a pic of floaties?



Hope they're not mine....



Hankus said:


> So you agree then




Might as well...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 10, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hope they're not mine....


 
I wouldn't do that. 

Boneboy's heart couldn't take it...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 10, 2010)

Yara is gaining 10 new guy friends on FB per hour......

Now we know who all of the victims were....


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yara is gaining 10 new guy friends on FB per hour......
> 
> Now we know who all of the victims were....



HEY!!!!! Back to your cage cracker!!!! Hold that thought, I have to go wash my short self.


----------



## Nautical Son (Oct 10, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> HEY!!!!! Back to your cage cracker!!!! Hold that thought, I have to go wash my short self.



And I going to go do my part in conserving water.. till the hot water heater is empty..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 10, 2010)

Nautical Son said:


> And I going to go do my part in conserving water.. till the hot water heater is empty..


 
Why do you need to heat hot water?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 10, 2010)

Yeah Heather, had to work Sat, and only half of nite.
 Blew fuse, rest of weekend shot to,......!


----------



## slip (Oct 10, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Slip, how you do today? Get anything?



nope, didnt see nothing

all good though


----------



## Resica (Oct 10, 2010)

Where are the non facebook  cotton pickin pictures?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 10, 2010)

Resica said:


> Where are the non facebook cotton pickin pictures?


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 10, 2010)

Nautical Son said:


> And I going to go do my part in conserving water.. till the hot water heater is empty..


Note to self: Get tankless water heater asap!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why do you need to heat hot water?



Not going to touch this one. Nope Yara don't do it .... just walk away! Must not get infraction


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why do you need to heat hot water?


That aint gonna help,........toooo much.



slip said:


> nope, didnt see nothing
> 
> all good though


Well i bet you do sompin soon. Like to se ya get a big'un.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 10, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Note to self: Get tankless water heater asap!
> 
> 
> Not going to touch this one. Nope Yara don't do it .... just walk away! Must not get infraction


 
Hey Brian McCann, you have a text...


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 10, 2010)

Resica said:


> Where are the non facebook  cotton pickin pictures?


Yo guess is as good as mine. Tech problems i rekon.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 10, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Yo guess is as good as mine. Tech problems i rekon.


 
Join Facebook ya' idjits and you can see all of em'. (almost 300 now)


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 10, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Note to self: Get tankless water heater asap!
> 
> 
> Not going to touch this one. Nope Yara don't do it .... just walk away! Must not get infraction


Yep, ya did good. Naaw go take that bath.


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 10, 2010)

Resica said:


> Where are the non facebook  cotton pickin pictures?


Here's a teaser ...
We were celebrating breast cancer awareness, lol.


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 10, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Yep, ya did good. Naaw go take that bath.



I did .... clean is tasty ... I mean good  all the dust is gone!!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 10, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I did .... clean is tasty ... I mean good  all the dust is gone!!!!


Yep, wow looks like Mill got probed by a shark hook. Funny pics. 
 Good job!


----------



## Resica (Oct 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Enough out of you 60!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 10, 2010)

Resica said:


> Enough out of you 60!!!!!


 
We've decided that our next summer gathering is going to be held at a really nice cabin in Pennsylvania...


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 10, 2010)

Yara!!!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> We've decided that our next summer gathering is going to be held at a really nice cabin in Pennsylvania...



I'm game...


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We've decided that our next summer gathering is going to be held at a really nice cabin in Pennsylvania...


WoW, dat outta freak'um out fo sho. Take dat place over an add rattlers fo some ambiance.


----------

